# My B6 Passat estate



## Jack R

Well picked this up today










Doesn't look to bad nice and straight, but needs a good clean and there's a couple of stone chips that require a touch up on the bonnet. Under the bonnet doesn't look to bad from a distance and considering the age/mileage etc










Although as always it can and will be improved










Got this week off work so going to make a start towards the end of next week:thumb::buffer:


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Looks ok, what's the mileage?


----------



## Jack R

100k :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

JR1982 said:


> 100k :thumb:


Looks great for that, nice.


----------



## Jack R

Anyone know what you get on an S spec, being trying to work out if there should be speakers in the rear doors as theres no sound? Haven't had chance to look inside the door card yet. I know it's bottom spec but surely it wouldn't just have speakers in the front?


----------



## SteveEdwards

There great cars and the shape is very easy to clean, but I hope its not a DSG version, if that box starts playing up get rid!


----------



## Jack R

Yes it is a dsg what's up with them?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Older DSG boxes suffered expensive problems. IIRC the 6 speed is a wet box and needs oil changes the 7 speed is dry and does not. Also, I think there was a factory recall in warmer climates and China because an expensive electrical component within the gearbox was apt to fail. Go check the VW forums.

Nice car though, I like passats - good luck.
Geoff


----------



## slim_boy_fat

JR1982 said:


> Anyone know what you get on an S spec, being trying to work out if there should be speakers in the rear doors as theres no sound? Haven't had chance to look inside the door card yet. I know it's bottom spec but surely it wouldn't just have speakers in the front?


Before you start pulling things off for access [with the always-present potential for snapping plastic bits etc] check that the bias isn't set 100% to the front speakers. :thumb:

Nice roomy motor, btw.


----------



## markie

The dsg in my wifes 2004 audi a3 has done 158k no problems!


----------



## Jack R

Fingers crossed its all good then. Drives ok at the min but I've only done a few short trips, although I'm heading down to Southampton tomorrow for a couple of days so it will get a good run then.



slim_boy_fat said:


> Before you start pulling things off for access [with the always-present potential for snapping plastic bits etc] check that the bias isn't set 100% to the front speakers. :thumb:
> 
> Nice roomy motor, btw.


Been looking at it this morning and it's got nothing! found out that's how they come unless you tick the upgrade box, so I've ordered some new speakers


----------



## ibiza55

Wot no rear speakers on a VW, gee that's a bit meant, I think my 92 polo had front and rear speakers, ouch, looks in good nick though for 100k, good luck getting it sorted matey


----------



## rhopkins

JR1982 said:


> Anyone know what you get on an S spec, being trying to work out if there should be speakers in the rear doors as theres no sound? Haven't had chance to look inside the door card yet. I know it's bottom spec but surely it wouldn't just have speakers in the front?


There was no rear speakers on the S spec, if I remember well it was a £50 option. On a car of that size, class and year of build you would think that kind of an option wouldn't even exist!


----------



## Jack R

rhopkins said:


> There was no rear speakers on the S spec, if I remember well it was a £50 option. On a car of that size, class and year of build you would think that kind of an option wouldn't even exist!


Tell me about seems to be the German way of doing things, don't suppose you know how to take the head unit out do you?:thumb:


----------



## rhopkins

If my memory serves me well, I think you just remove the console trim and then you should see the security screws holding the unit in


----------



## Jack R

Thanks, I'll have a look later:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Went for a little drive today and achieved this....










Well happy if that's true, and got home to find the postie had been and dropped these off










First of many :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

rhopkins said:


> If my memory serves me well, I think you just remove the console trim and then you should see the security screws holding the unit in


Yep - the silver trim around the head unit just pips off, iirc starting from the bottom. There are 4 torx screws behind it which will let you take it out. It's a quadlock connector, with individual blocks for power, speakers, CD changer and displays iirc.

Great cars Passats. I loved mine.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Yep - the silver trim around the head unit just pips off, iirc starting from the bottom. There are 4 torx screws behind it which will let you take it out. It's a quadlock connector, with individual blocks for power, speakers, CD changer and displays iirc.
> 
> Great cars Passats. I loved mine.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks cooks and rhopkins.

Been looking at upping the spec levels in various ways, what bits are plug and play? I need a hands free kit but didn't know if it would plug into the standard head unit also was wondering about cruise control? If anyone knows the answers to these it would be a big help as the Passat forum I'm on is about as good as a chocolate teapot :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

No probs chum. RE the hands free kit, the head unit is a canbus system and doesn't have a switched live at the rear. This has to be taken from the back of the heater control panel.

Cruise is a very easy fit, a friend did it on his 2004 a4, so I'd assume it's the same on the passat. He bought the stalk, lower steering wheel cowling, fitted them and the got a friend with VAGCOM to code it, hey presto, all done for around 180 quid. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> No probs chum. RE the hands free kit, the head unit is a canbus system and doesn't have a switched live at the rear. This has to be taken from the back of the heater control panel.
> 
> Cruise is a very easy fit, a friend did it on his 2004 a4, so I'd assume it's the same on the passat. He bought the stalk, lower steering wheel cowling, fitted them and the got a friend with VAGCOM to code it, hey presto, all done for around 180 quid.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, I will look into that then. Taking it on a proper run for a couple of days then the mods and cleaning with start:thumb:


----------



## Twizz

If this is the 2.0 TDi fitted with the 140BHP "BKP" engine, have a look at doing the balancer shaft. I replaced mine using a regenerated one from KMB direct iirc. 

You're right, the S wasn't fitted as standard with rear speakers as it was the base model... Unless the option box was ticked as you say... Yours probably has the four spoke steering wheel too? You can retrofit quite a lot of stuff from other B6 Passats and have the various bits coded. I've got a SE now and had a Sport too. 

Check out UKPassats (forum dedicated to Passats of any age).


----------



## Jack R

Thanks:thumb: that sounded like a fun job


----------



## Jack R

Came down south today, effortless drive probably could of managed +60mpg but got a bit carried away in places so only got 49mpg. Anyway I've noticed that it sometimes holds gears a bit to long before changing up and noticeable pauses before changing down, and it's making me a bit paranoid. Sport mode seems slower than normal as it really doesn't like changing up although flicking into manual is perfect. Is this a minor thing like its needs an oil change or should I be really worried, it's under warranty but don't want to get fobbed off by the garage.


----------



## AJO

JR1982 said:


> Came down south today, effortless drive probably could of managed +60mpg but got a bit carried away in places so only got 49mpg. Anyway I've noticed that it sometimes holds gears a bit to long before changing up and noticeable pauses before changing down, and it's making me a bit paranoid. Sport mode seems slower than normal as it really doesn't like changing up although flicking into manual is perfect. Is this a minor thing like its needs an oil change or should I be really worried, it's under warranty but don't want to get fobbed off by the garage.


Just remember that the DSG is actually a manual box, with clutches so it wont be as smooth as a true Auto. The DSG box does actually learn your driving and adapts as you drive it too, so if you are driving somewhere in a rush and then change driving styles it may well hold on to the gears a little longer than you would normally like.

It will also have learnt the previous drivers, driving style a little bit too and that may take a while to iron out.

My R36 worried me at first but after a few months it smoothed out.

You can do a full reset of the box too via VCDS if you want. The DSG box should have had two services by 100K does your service history back that up? If its due one, get VW to check for any software updates reset the box at the same time.

DSG boxes are great. There are horror stories as there are with most things, but if they are serviced correctly (40K intervals) then you shouldn't have issues. Some of the mechatronic units had problems but TBH, if that was going to throw a wobbly it would probably have done it by now.


----------



## Jack R

AJO said:


> Just remember that the DSG is actually a manual box, with clutches so it wont be as smooth as a true Auto. The DSG box does actually learn your driving and adapts as you drive it too, so if you are driving somewhere in a rush and then change driving styles it may well hold on to the gears a little longer than you would normally like.
> 
> It will also have learnt the previous drivers, driving style a little bit too and that may take a while to iron out.
> 
> My R36 worried me at first but after a few months it smoothed out.
> 
> You can do a full reset of the box too via VCDS if you want. The DSG box should have had two services by 100K does your service history back that up? If its due one, get VW to check for any software updates reset the box at the same time.
> 
> DSG boxes are great. There are horror stories as there are with most things, but if they are serviced correctly (40K intervals) then you shouldn't have issues. Some of the mechatronic units had problems but TBH, if that was going to throw a wobbly it would probably have done it by now.


Did wonder if this was the case, it's booked in on Wednesday anyway so there going to have a look whilst it's in. It's the same garage that's looked after it since day one and although there not vw dealers they used to be and have kept up all the training etc.. The people that owned it have really looked after it well with the only sign of any wear being on the electric window switches so finger crossed with everything else:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Made a start with decontaminating it tonight, engine bay got a good dosing of g101 along with a quick scrub and blast with the pressure washer.
I then moved on to the wheels as they where a bit horrible in places, again started with g101 then moved onto some AF iron out










These cleaned up well but it was too dark to take any finished shots so that can wait till tomorrow, also gave it a good wash and started to decontaminate the body work










Also managed to debagde to tailgate as well, which makes it look better and makes it easier to polish.


----------



## Jack R

Had a couple more items arrive today :thumb:

New speakers for the rear










And a new armrest for the front










Also had to fit the new number plates as I had to pop out










So back to the big clean up, gave it a quick wash followed by clay and lube.
Didn't end up as dirty as I thought it would.










Then moved onto the polishing. Started with some poor boys ssr-1 as I needed to make bits like this look better










Which now look like this










Overall turned out like this










Then I got the first of my new products out which was AF ultra glaze, never used this before and wasn't expecting it to be so watery. And after applying it which seemed far to easy I didn't expect much but was pleasantly surprised. 

The paint then came alive




























Then onto new product number 2 meguiars mirror glaze, which again was really pleased with.



















Then moved on to the trim and decided to start with dressing the engine bay










Again this all cleaned up nicely










Extremely pleased with the finished results although I will give it another coat of wax tomorrow, I also polished the glass and finished the trim with some AG products



















Just the inside to do now:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

That looks miles better now chum. The silver is sparkling. 

Keep the updates coming. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJO

Looks much better.

Arm rest is interesting, is it from an Audi A4?

I didn't realise the Passat B6 ever came without an armrest to be honest. I've never seen one without.


----------



## Jack R

AJO said:


> Looks much better.
> 
> Arm rest is interesting, is it from an Audi A4?
> 
> I didn't realise the Passat B6 ever came without an armrest to be honest. I've never seen one without.


I think it's a copy of an A4 arm rest all fits together nicely but I'm not sure about it yet, it's definitely better than not having one but I think I might just get a genuine one from a breaker:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Do you take your car over to France for holidays and the like?

The plates will need changing in a couple of years to get rid of the EU bit. 

Close up of the paint looks nice. I have a red car with 11K on the clock and the number of stone chips is horrendous. Each one is a white dot that shows real bad when up close to the car. I have had silver before and may have to have it for the next one.


----------



## Jack R

Some nice beading from the meguiars mirror wax



















Also gave the inside a good clean and hoover today, used meguiars interior detailer which was really easy to use leaving a nice even natural finish to the plastic, didn't get any photos of this as it was getting dark so I'll update this tomorrow.


----------



## Jack R

Andy from Sandy said:


> Do you take your car over to France for holidays and the like?
> 
> The plates will need changing in a couple of years to get rid of the EU bit.
> 
> Close up of the paint looks nice. I have a red car with 11K on the clock and the number of stone chips is horrendous. Each one is a white dot that shows real bad when up close to the car. I have had silver before and may have to have it for the next one.


Silver has got to be one of the easiest colours to work with, only went with those plates because of where the cars from. Also don't plan on going abroad in it so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Cookies

Here's a pic of the arm rest that was in my B6.

It's a different shape to the a4 one, if I'm thinking of the right one.










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cheers bud. I'm thinking that might be what I'm needing, I've been looking on eBay over the last few days


----------



## Cookies

The fabric part of the arm rest lifts to give access to the large storage compartment underneath. Have you any pics of the way yours is at the minute. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

From what I remember you can adjust the height of the armrest - when you open it, there will be three clicks, it will stay open at each of the clicks if you want. To fully close it, simply fully open it to the vertical position, and it will close fully.

I usually kept mine at the second click.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Here's one at great money on eBay.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272343452838

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Here's one at great money on eBay.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272343452838
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Watching that now, thanks bud:thumb: don't suppose you know if it's possible to retro fit the the pipework to make the rear air vents to work?


----------



## Cookies

I'd say that'd be easy enough, most cars simply have plastic tubing that simply slides together to carry the air from the front to the back. I'll do a bit of Googling lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Can't be any worse than my discovery at least the Passat has only got one a/c - heating unit


----------



## Cookies

Have a look at this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6065690-2013-Rear-vents/page2#/topics/6065690?_k=cas3vi

This refers to the newer model, but I'd imagine that the principles would be the same. The air con feed will prob be capped at the front end of the centre console. It'll be a matter of removing the caps and getting your hands on the oem ducting to carry the supply to the rear. Contact your dealer as it's not likely to cost the earth for those wee bits. They'll get the part numbers easily too.

I'll keep looking.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Perhaps a better link.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...imited-Rear-A-C-Mod#/topics/7344466?_k=eoiac0

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Just had a read of that and it's looks easier than I thought. Need to just go shopping now


----------



## AJO

Another thread for you mate..... It may help.

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/v...n/304040-b6-euro-cup-holder-install-pics.html


----------



## Jack R

That does help thanks


----------



## Jack R

Went Costco again today (4th time in 10 days :wall and came home with a couple of bits










And figured I best put it to good use, the shampoo is really thick and smells really nice, very pleased with and it only cost a fiver. 
Didn't get any photos of work in progress but I just about managed some finished shots before it got to dark.




























It's got a lovely shimmer to it now it's had a couple more coats of Meg's mirror. The outside is about at a stage where it's about right for a daily driver, not 100% perfect but still stands out in a crowd:thumb:
Just need to finish the inside now and clean the insides of the wheels, also now the outside is all nice and clean it seemed that it now justified this to be placed in the rear window:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Small update today, managed to catch this whilst cleaning and heard the smallest noise which meant it became as useful as a chocolate teapot










After cutting the metal ring off I replaced it with this nice new one










Whilst working out if I should do anything more to the stone chips I'd started to fill I noticed this on the door










Dosen't look much but you can feel it with your nail, oh the joys of the office car park.:wall:

Also had it booked in for some warranty work, so the passenger side window now works from the passenger switch (swmbo's now happy) and also had all the faults cleared from the gearbox along with a full software upgrade to the most recent update and a full factory reset. It does feel different to drive but the garage said it will take a bit of time to learn my driving style.:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Went to meet TomWVXR @ Rockingham, and brought this from him










Looking forward to trying it out now, already ordered a couple of pads to try and some more wax. If anyone has any suggestions for it (pads, backing plates etc.) I would be glad of the help as I've only every used rotary. I will be using it for applying waxes and glazes mainly but also a bit of light scratch removal etc..:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Had these arrive today, so fingers crossed on the weather this weekend so I can try them out


----------



## alfajim

i've put 845 on all the cars i look after and they all look great. love the stuff.


----------



## Jack R

Well it's been raining most of the day today so didn't get any detailing done but did fix this










It's been bugging since i got it so it had to be sorted, looks so much better now.










Hopefully will get chance to give it a quick Hoover and maintenance wash tomorrow


----------



## sata

Super thread, really like these Vw's Pass's..... yours looks to be a really nice condition one and looks like its had no abuse, doing a belting job matey.... keep up the good work.... that VW silver really does sparkle well ..... well done ..

rgds


Sata


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud, there is the odd blemish but overall it does look like it's been well loved.


----------



## Jack R

As it's been a nice day I decided to give it a bit of a maintenance clean, had to take the dog vets the other day so I started with the boot










After 20 mins it looked much better










So on to where the kids sit, which wasn't to bad this time around










It didn't take long to get this looking better










Noticed this so could do with some advice as to how to clean this up so ideas please? It just looks a bit grubby










And to finish off a couple day time shots this time


----------



## Cookies

Cracking job chum. It looks brill. 

RE the grey headlining, I'd try cleaning that with a clean microfibre, dampened and wrung out with a fairly weak all purpose cleaner solution - make sure it's well wrung out chum. Try not to wet the headlining as you may end up with water marks when it dries. 

Good luck 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cheers bud, I will give that a try. Starting to get that glow from it now that you only get with a clean car so I'm almost happy with that, just need to get the door shuts properly sorted now as there starting to bug me.


----------



## Rayaan

I cleaned the grey headliner in my sons vw polo with a steam cleaner, an ex smoker car so you can imagine how much yellow came out!!


----------



## GrantB5

Looks like you have done a good job so far, I need to change the speakers in my Passat, they are awful.


----------



## Jack R

Grante36 said:


> Looks like you have done a good job so far, I need to change the speakers in my Passat, they are awful.


Cheers bud, the speakers I have do sound good in mine and I'm hoping that the ones I've brought just compliment the originals.... Which reminds me that I need to get round to fitting them :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Been a while since I've updated this, and since I was last on here I've managed to break my new rear wiper  not sure what's happened yet but it's not touching the glass anymore. 
On more of a positive note after washing it yesterday in the the rain I woke to a lovely sunny morning, so decided to try my collinte 845 wax which I've chosen for this years winter protection :thumb:
Here's the results of my efforts





































All completed by ten and really pleased with the results :thumb:


----------



## bazz

looking good


----------



## Jack R

Got a new toy today :thumb:










Hopefully should have some more bits tomorrow that I also had delivered today but they where delivered to work on my day off:wall:


----------



## Jack R

The rest of my Black Friday stuff is here 3for2 @ polished bliss


----------



## Jack R

So, time to try out a few new purchases.
First up was to prep my new snow foam attachment, marked a few reference marks up the side then added 2 inches of foam (I live in a hard water area)










The motor was a bit dirty after a week of driving to work.



















All foamed nicely after a bit of adjustment, I think I've got it set about right now.










Used about half by the time I was done but should use less next time I won't have to set it up again










Looks like the Avalanche is working 



















Rinsed 99% of the muck away and I was very impressed



















Now if I didn't have other things to try I would be happy to leave it like this during the winter










So next step was to give it a quick 2 bucket wash then dry ready for the next step










Never really used any detailer before so I thought I'd give it a go seeing as it was on offer










All done and pleased with the results



















:thumb: over all really pleased with the way it turned out everything was really easy to use although I've heard really good things about wowo's quick detailer so I might need to try some of that too


----------



## Jack R

Little update today, since last adding to this thread I've now fixed the rear wiper again.
I think today was probably the worst and best day since getting the car, it all started at six this morning with a quick two and a half hour trip to Bristol. All was going well dropped of the package that I had to deliver (that sounds really dodgy but it was only a bumper) and turned around to come home, stopped off at cribs causeway for a quick break. When I went to leave it started up fine but noticed it was struggling a bit on acceleration, but I carried on and limped home as it got progressively worse. Once home a quick look on tinternet reveals it could either be fuel or electrical issues, I opted for fuel first so picked up a new filter and cracked on. 20mins later and all done, time for the test drive and *wow* what a difference! Obviously not been changed at the regular service intervals but not only that the gearbox now works as should along with all the additional power it now has its obvious that it's been the problem all along. Looks like I won't be getting that garage to service it as they said everything had been done.


----------



## Cookies

Isn't it great when things cam be fixed by something so simple. That's brilliant - bet you're delighted. 

Sis you ever investigate the front arm rest any further?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Isn't it great when things cam be fixed by something so simple. That's brilliant - bet you're delighted.
> 
> Sis you ever investigate the front arm rest any further?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Can't believe how different it is to drive now, best £8 I spent in a while:thumb:

The arm rest will be happening soon, it's just been put on hold whilst I strip the discovery down


----------



## Kirkyworld

Love the D2 in the door reflection Jack. Imo if the fuel filter hasn't been changed there's a good chance it wants some other service love too! Looks nice and tidy so far.


----------



## Jack R

Kirkyworld said:


> Love the D2 in the door reflection Jack. Imo if the fuel filter hasn't been changed there's a good chance it wants some other service love too! Looks nice and tidy so far.


It's still here in spirit :thumb: I shall miss it when it's finally gone but looking forward to its replacement, what ever that maybe 
I've got a full service planned including the gearbox now I've discovered that, I've already spotted a few other bits that need attention also so I shall be making use of my days off over xmas.


----------



## GrantB5

Cleans up well


----------



## Jack R

GrantB5 said:


> Cleans up well


Thanks bud, yours is looking good too:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Final got round to fitting this today from the Land Rover










Still got to fit the rear speakers and sort the sat nav cable but it's nice to have my phone connected back up again just got six months of podcasts to catch up with now.:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So after seeing how bad the fuel filter was the other week, it started to put doubt in my mind as to how well the garage has been servicing it. So first job was to change the oil which looked normal for the mileage that's been done, nothing obvious that looked out of place and it was the same for the oil filter which I also dropped the bottom off just to make sure it was completely drained of oil. Air filter was showing signs of going black but it wasn't to bad overall, again looked about right for the mileage that had been covered. So starting to look more positively at it, and thinking it was just the fuel filter that had been missed I then decided I'd change the pollen filter. Well this is definitely one thing that hasn't been done from new.










Made a proper mess getting it out










Then decided to reset the service reminder which was nice and straight forward so then moved on to the air bag warning light which I set off the other day, grabbed my old laptop which I've held onto for years just because it's got my diagnostic software on it and as I was coming outside I dropped it luckily it was ok but then spotted I'd smashed the charger:wall: laptops only worth about £25 and a new charger would cost more than it's worth so looks like I'm going to treat myself to one of those hand held tools specifically for it


----------



## Jack R

So after dropping the Mrs off at work this morning I had a couple of hours before the kids got up, so poped outside and pulled these off the car










I did want to get some smoked ones but as they where proving difficult to find, I decided to try some fly eye film and this is how they turned out










Quite pleased with the results, when the sun comes up I'll get them refitted and get another photo of them on the car


----------



## Cookies

Those will look really well on the front. Iirc, the ones on mine were clear. I think lol.

Have you thought about fitting fog lights at the front and perhaps the chrome side strips too?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Those will look really well on the front. Iirc, the ones on mine were clear. I think lol.
> 
> Have you thought about fitting fog lights at the front and perhaps the chrome side strips too?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks bud, a lot of them are clear depending on the spec I like them orange as there different to most but they stand out a bit to much so I thought I'd try this out. Still not decided about fog lights but I might fit some DRL's in place of them. Very tempted by the chrome (I keep looking) but then I'm also tempted to paint them the same as the car


----------



## Jack R

All back together now and really pleased with the results, tempted to do the VW badges to try to cover up the scratches on them.










Just need to give it a good clean now


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> All back together now and really pleased with the results, tempted to do the VW badges to try to cover up the scratches on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to give it a good clean now


That looks brill mate!!!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cheers bud


----------



## Jack R

Gave the Passat a quick rinse and wipe over with some AF Glisten, and it's now sparkling again.




























Looking forward to the summer now, as its desperately needing a good going over with the DA.


----------



## Jack R

Had the day of work today so, decided to give the Passat a quick clean today :thumb:



















Managed to break a bucket can you guess which one is the temporary stand in




























Dried off then coated with AF Glisten again



















Then moved on to the inside




























Then finished off with some new mats and a boot liner




























Need to get some of the clips for the carpet now although they don't move about much :thumb:


----------



## RonanF

Nice to see a car looked after so well:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

RonanF said:


> Nice to see a car looked after so well:thumb:


Thanks, I always try to do my best:thumb:


----------



## bazz

looking good fella and im hoping to give my focus a good wash over the weekend weather permitting


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, very nice mark/edition of the passat matey.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks for all the kind comments, definitely gives you a feel good factor when it's looking nice.:thumb:

After a week of driving on filthy road it's still beading nicely (just got back from dropping the wife at work)


----------



## ROB_1900

Loving this! Keep the updates coming mate, good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

Had a 2.0 tdi one of these as a courtesy car a few years back when my 320D was having a dink repaired at the paint shop. Was very impressed with it which was a big factor in buying my New VW CC last month.


----------



## Jack R

Well so far this year I've resisted buying any detailing products I did come very close to getting some of wowo's quick detailer but ended up buying this instead










Best £14 I've spent in a long time, managed to switch off my airbag light within a few mins of it arriving (accidentally switched on the ignition with the airbag unplugged) and it's technically already saved me £21 as the garage wanted £35 to do that:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> Well so far this year I've resisted buying any detailing products I did come very close to getting some of wowo's quick detailer but ended up buying this instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best £14 I've spent in a long time, managed to switch off my airbag light within a few mins of it arriving (accidentally switched on the ignition with the airbag unplugged) and it's technically already saved me £21 as the garage wanted £35 to do that:thumb:


That's a result mate lol. Brilliant.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> That's a result mate lol. Brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my D6603


When I brought it I genuinely didn't have much hope for it, but was really happy that it did and at the cost it's almost disposable.


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> When I brought it I genuinely didn't have much hope for it, but was really happy that it did and at the cost it's almost disposable.


It's always useful to have those little gadgets in your garage. Especially as it's literally costing you nothing!!

Brilliant.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

So poped down south with the Mrs for a few days R&R, which was nice but also managed to do a bit of shopping 

He's the first couple of items that I picked up from halfords whilst the Mrs was in the next door shop










Then I got busy on the bay of E and picked these up










Just need to get some decent headlight bulbs now so they match, also put in a cheeky offer on this and it was accepted :thumb:










£40 including postage so fingers crossed for a dry weekend with no interruptions


----------



## rob_wilson1

JR1982 said:


> Well so far this year I've resisted buying any detailing products I did come very close to getting some of wowo's quick detailer but ended up buying this instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best £14 I've spent in a long time, managed to switch off my airbag light within a few mins of it arriving (accidentally switched on the ignition with the airbag unplugged) and it's technically already saved me £21 as the garage wanted £35 to do that:thumb:


Do you have a link for the reader please? Thanks


----------



## Jack R

Hopefully this will work

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221071842877


----------



## CaptainKirk95

The armrest will make the world of difference, i bought one for my Golf and its one of my favourite things I've done to it. Looks a smart motor you have!


----------



## Jack R

CaptainKirk95 said:


> The armrest will make the world of difference, i bought one for my Golf and its one of my favourite things I've done to it. Looks a smart motor you have!


Thanks, I'm looking forward to getting it in just got to get the pipe to connect up the rear air vents (off down the vw in a min).


----------



## sshooie

rob_wilson1 said:


> Do you have a link for the reader please? Thanks


There are cheaper on fleabay but this ones listed in the UK


----------



## rob_wilson1

JR1982 said:


> Hopefully this will work
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221071842877


Thanks..ordered. I'll give it a whirl

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_wilson1

sshooie said:


> There are cheaper on fleabay but this ones listed in the UK


Thanks

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Had a good result this afternoon at VW, managed to order the ducting for the rear air vents along with the locking catch that's missing in the boot grand total came to £21 and being delivered on Tuesday. Also got some fixings for the front matts thrown in for free as well.


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> Had a good result this afternoon at VW, managed to order the ducting for the rear air vents along with the locking catch that's missing in the boot grand total came to £21 and being delivered on Tuesday. Also got some fixings for the front matts thrown in for free as well.


Fantastic chum. Armrest in train too then I take it?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Yes bud, although need to just get a few more bits before I start fitting it all


----------



## Jack R

Well the Mrs went out for a meal tonight with the eldest so I was sat at home doing not a lot, after cooking my meal for one I decided to see what new products are about. Well you can probably guess how this ended and I'm now £40 lighter thankfully ODK's website is currently being updated so it could of been worst:wall: what this space for the updates


----------



## Jack R

First delivery arrived today, I must say considering it's only a couple of the samples I can't fault neither service or delivery 10 out of 10 for both


----------



## O.C.D Waxes

Glad to hear that you were pleased with the service. The customer experience is paramount regardless of the order so it's always great when it makes a difference to the buyer. Many thanks for the support, I hope you enjoy Alien:51 and Nebula. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

O.C.D Waxes said:


> Glad to hear that you were pleased with the service. The customer experience is paramount regardless of the order so it's always great when it makes a difference to the buyer. Many thanks for the support, I hope you enjoy Alien:51 and Nebula.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes, I was very impressed with the whole service and glad to see your watching out for mentions of your products. Best pull my finger out now and try them out :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Another delivery today


----------



## Jack R

Another day so obviously another delivery  this one from clean your car and they delivered to the right address :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Headed off to Costco to pick up some bits for the Mrs, during which I took a detour to the local motor factors picked up a spare fuel filter as I want to get the housing all cleaned up and repainted (so my as well replace that to) and a new box of gloves:thumb:










Hoping to get some new light fittings tomorrow for the man cave so will hopefully be sorting that out soon as well:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So I got these bits from VW the other week and decided to fit them today










And this was what they where for










Unfortunately one of the parts where wrong so I couldn't fit it, but more annoyingly the part that was incorrect was a part that I wanted but VW said they where not available anymore WTF! Well I suppose I now have the part number so I can get three more.

Also I finally got my shed lights fixed so I can now start on the tidy up and sort out










Some where under this lot is my work bench oops


----------



## Jack R

So poped into VW to sort out the mix up and was given this










So decided to make a start sorting out the centre console, stripped the vents out to pop the grill back together and gave it a clean whilst I was there










Also I upgraded it while I was at it, just need to get a few replacement trim pieces now to replace the damaged bits










Need to just finish cleaning it now and find time to fit it.


----------



## enc

are you old enough to remember the days when 10 year old cars with 100000k on the clock were ready for scrapping ? 

this looks amazing would never guess it had covered 100000K


----------



## Jack R

enc said:


> are you old enough to remember the days when 10 year old cars with 100000k on the clock were ready for scrapping ?
> 
> this looks amazing would never guess it had covered 100000K


I'm actually old enough to remember when cars with 80,000 where being scrapped :lol:
Thanks I do try to keep it looking it's best, it's also being treated to its first replacement windscreen tomorrow so that's not done bad either:thumb:


----------



## saul

JR1982 said:


> First of many :thumb:


Can I ask where you had these made?


----------



## Jack R

saul said:


> Can I ask where you had these made?


Elite car care, although I got them off there eBay site


----------



## saul

JR1982 said:


> Elite car care, although I got them off there eBay site


Would you have a link by any chance, can't find them on eBay. Hoping they will be slightly cheaper than their main site. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

saul said:


> Would you have a link by any chance, can't find them on eBay. Hoping they will be slightly cheaper than their main site. :thumb:


Sorry bud, I can't find it


----------



## Jack R

So got up early due to a headache, and I decided to go shopping at the ODK March madness sale  after spending far to much clicked the button to buy and this is where my problems began. System kicked me out and the website said order cancelled but money had gone:wall: after a couple of emails to Dan he confirmed that he'd received payment and my order was placed later in the day it dawned on me that he would only have my billing address due to the problem with the website when I paid. Another quick email and my life was then shortened significantly thanks to a big parcel on its way to my home and not my work:wall:but then Dan to the rescue! he decided it would be helpful if I unofficially won the first of the March madness competition  this then arrived in my inbox and I can now rest easy that I'm not going to get murdered by wife (unless she reads this:lol:thumb:










Big thank you to Dan for going above and beyond to help

In other news I now have a new windscreen which was fitted this morning, so I can now drive without the constant glare off the glass:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

What a guy!!! That was a genius thing to do. 

The big passat is coming along nicely bud

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## saul

JR1982 said:


> Sorry bud, I can't find it


No probs, found someone else on eBay who are recommended from DW as well:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

The postman delivered a very large box today, which contained this lot










Perfectly wrapped and packed to ensure it all arrived safely, really looking forward to trying all this out!


----------



## rob267

JR1982 said:


> The postman delivered a very large box today, which contained this lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly wrapped and packed to ensure it all arrived safely, really looking forward to trying all this out!


Good bundle there mate. I am a big fan of odk. Great products. 
Cabin interior spray smell great and leaves a brilliant finish.
Jet is my go to shampoo. 
Also love entourage QD.

Have fun trying them out mate.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Got bored tonight so decided to make a token effort and start tidying the shed, mainly so I could put my ODK stuff away.










Didn't get very far as you can see at the bottom of the photo but actually achieved what I wanted to, at least I've got a tidy shelf now.


----------



## Jack R

Up nice and early this morning to take the wife to work, so seeing as I was I thought I may as well make a start cleaning.

So first up was the ODK snow foam










All measured out and added to the bottle, started with the highest recommend dose as I live in a hard water area










In comparison to the auto finesse (to achieve the same level of foam)










Now that's all ready here's what we have to work with, about 250miles since the last wash but not to bad.





































On with the foam



















Left to dwell for about eight mins



















Then rinsed with the jet wash




























Next up was ODK jet shampoo










Along with a new wash mitt also from ODK



















After trying both of these out, I'm very pleased with the results of both.
The snow foam worked well although I will add slightly more due to the hard water in this area but definitely will be using this again.
As for the shampoo, I loved this along with the wash mitt. They just glide over the car with little to no effort although as before I will add slightly more than what I did just to get a few more bubbles:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So after I decontaminated it and washed again I gave it a coat of auto finesse ultra glaze mainly as I didn't have time to go over it with the da so hoped this would fill the worst




























Then we moved on to the first of many new waxes I have to try










Smells lovely, nice to apply and looks stunning


----------



## Jack R

So now that's it been an hour or so it's on to the next wax now I thought the other one smelled nice but this one is truly epic:argie:










This pot definitely takes gloss to the next level :doublesho




























Look at that for gloss :argie:










And a couple of final shots (glass trim and tyres now done)



















These two waxes are amazing value for money and I cannot fault them, I wish I'd brought full size pots.

Just the inside to do now but that will have to wait a bit:thumb:


----------



## rob267

Looking glossy there matey. Not surprised you liked odk jet. Really is a great product.

The wax combo does look good. 
I really must resist buying them as i have got enough to use already.😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

rob267 said:


> Looking glossy there matey. Not surprised you liked odk jet. Really is a great product.
> 
> The wax combo does look good.
> I really must resist buying them as i have got enough to use already.😉😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You wouldn't regret it, go on treat yourself :lol:
I've just been out and it's p#ssing down but OMG the beading is amazing :doublesho:argie:


----------



## Jack R

:argie:


----------



## Jack R

Finally picked this up from VW



















As small and insignificant as this is I'm glad it's finally replaced as its been bugging the hell of me since I've had the car

Also had a little bit of light reading turn


----------



## Jack R

Today I decided to finish cleaning my new centre consul for the Passat, gave it a good coating of my foaming cleaner along with a good scrub and it made all the difference. I also gave it a good go over with a blow lamp to get rid of a couple of snags in the fabric.










Looked as good as new after that, then the Mrs came home and said you my as well get that fitted 
Here's what we started with










Half way through



















This is where it slowed as I had a few problems getting the heating controls back together and ended up stripping most of the dash out:wall:

But got there eventually



















All working as it should and so much nicer to drive as the rattle has now gone, just need to give it a once over in and out and I still need to pick up a new piece of trim for the rear and fit the rear speakers in the doors as well :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Brilliant work chum. Looks like a great job. Loads of storage in there now. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Brilliant work chum. Looks like a great job. Loads of storage in there now.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks bud, it's so much better absolute pain to do mainly because I've got the basic climate control system so my hands and arms now look like I've had a fight with a cat :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Gave the inside a good hoover tonight, then decided to try out my new bottle if ODK cabin and I'm in love:argie: the smell is gorgeous and it leaves a lovely finish as well :thumb: didn't get any photos this time but really pleased with the results


----------



## Jack R

Well tonight I managed to get half hour or so on the car, so after 150miles and a night of rain it had lost its shine a little. Decided to give WoWo's quick detailer a try, I was surprised how much muck it lifted off considering it didn't look dirty over all really pleased with the results and with how easy it was to use although time will tell on the results as it was getting dark. Just about had enough light to take these two photos



















I'll update in the morning once I see it in daylight hopefully with photos:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Well woke up this morning and was really pleased with last nights results from wowo's QD, definitely something I will use again although I still have the ODK one to try but I'm saving that for when its wearing a bit of glamour. Any way as promised here's a quick photo from earlier :argie:


----------



## Dagobert

Thats a nice flake in a silver colour!I like it


----------



## Jack R

Had this turn up today










Never used anything from this manufacturer before so hopefully it will be a good product :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Treated myself to a new hose seeing as my current one was more like a sprinkler with free kinks










£19.54 after plumbfix discount at screwfix :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Dropped the wife off at work this morning early and what a lovely day it looks like it's going to be, decided it was to nice to go back to bed so set about fitting my new hose to the reel.
After that I decided to have a look on a few detailing suppliers websites which I shouldn't of done as I've now got orders on there way from slims, perfectly cleaned and polished bliss which leaves about £120 down oops:wall:.Still at least I've got some new things to try when it arrives next. Just going to give the car a quick wipe over now before I spend anymore :thumb:.


----------



## Jack R

:wall:just had an email from prestige car care saying they have free shipping on all orders over £15, so ended up buying some Adams waterless wash to try out Opps.


----------



## Jack R

So after giving the Passat a quick wipe down, I decided that I needed to resist buying anything else. My wife mentioned that she wanted a break so I said I would going and pick up the stuff that she wanted fetching, unfortunately that involved a trip to Costco where I ended up buying these










:wall:


----------



## Jack R

Went out shopping with the Mrs today, and found myself in halfords. Picked this up today so I'm almost set for my deep clean clean once the rest of the stuff turns up this week:thumb:










Also managed to do a bit more in the shed, starting to look much better now and about half way through sorting it out 



















I've also managed to start sorting the bench as well which has started to make life easier in there:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

First of the deliveries turned up today
First up was perfectly cleaned with this










Then my first delivery from slims










Hopefully more to come tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Woke up to a nice bit of beading this morning










Then got to work and the deliveries started arriving, first up was the postman with this from eBay










And this from prestige car care










Then roger the dpd man rocked up with another one










Looking forward to trying this lot out soon, especially the rayon glass pads hoping to finally get rid of the little marks that catch the light in the sunshine.

Think that's about it for the shopping for a while apart from the order from ODK that I'm waiting for, oh and the new detailing book I've just seen on here and then there's waxstock


----------



## Jack R

Today I was planning on tryin my new rayon pads and giving the glass on the Passat a good machine polish but with the weather looking as rubbish as it is I didn't want to risk it, so I decided to try my new bottle of Adams waterless wash.
The car wasn't over dirty only done about 250 miles this week and the weathers been reasonably kind too. After following the instructions I was very pleased with the results










Although I think I need to fine tune the nozzle and my technique as I seemed to use a lot of the product










Overall very happy and I will continue using it :thumb:


----------



## bazz

looking good fella


----------



## Jack R

So I've got bored and decided I needed to do something, I then did the obvious thing and go in the shed for inspiration and as I was looking in the cupboards found this that arrived the other day.










Noticed it was already looking a bit sorry for it self, being steel with no protection it had already started to discolour and figured it would give me something to do  so I selected what was required and cracked on










After rubbing down with the wet and dry it started looking better










I then went over it again with a fine wire wheel










Then finished off with metal polish and a buffing wheel










It's by no means perfect but at least it's got some protection on it shouldn't go rusty now










Doesn't look to bad after half an hour of messing about in the shed:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Had two deliveries today first up was from Imran @ in2deating










Looking forward to using these at the weekend they also came with some sweets but they didn't make it home


----------



## Jack R

And delivery number two was from Dan @ ODK

Also got a couple of samples to try










Can anyone spot what I'm missing from the photo???


----------



## Jack R

Well I've had a busy day today but managed to get a couple of jobs done, first up was a quick waterless wash with my Adams products seeing as there was just some light dust on the car. I think I got the hang off this now and really getting good results now with it. Once that was done I decided to machine polish the glass to get rid of some fine scratches that catch the light at certain angles

Started with my new bottle of Gtechnic G4 which I was impressed by very easy to use and worked really well with my new rayon pads

50/50 shot although the photo doesn't do it justice



















Once that was done it was on with the G5 which went on really easy but my god what a pain in the a**e to remove, not sure if it was something i did wrong or just how it is but it was really hard work. 
Just before the hard work










However there was one positive after eventually getting it off, it produced a lovely finish



















I then decided to give this a try, a full review is now here. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392756










I then gave it a wipe over with some ODK entourage.










First time I have used this product and very impressed by it, nice slick finish and absolutely gorgeous smell of strawberries and cream. It set the paint off nice in the sunshine



















:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Gave the interior a quick Hoover, and wipe over with ODK cabin followed up with some more ODK Chockwork orange (loving this air freshener). Tomorrow I need to give the interior glass a good polish and see what time I've got to clean the exterior, it would benefit from a proper wash as the wheel arches are looking a bit neglected but I think time might get cut short so it might just be a quick go over with adams waterless wash.


----------



## bazz

looking good fella and the shine from the glass wow


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud, it a constant work in progress being the daily driver but I do try to keep it looking it's best.


----------



## Jack R

So today didn't go to plan, as I ran out of time to touch the outside so that still looks grubby. I did find time to polish the interior glass using Gtechnic G4 again and now have arms like Popeyes. This is the second time now I've used this and this time I've tried to apply it as thin as possible but it was still a pain in the a**e to use.



















The annoying thing is though, it genuinely works really well and leaves the glass crystal clear and sparkling which is frustrating given the effort that appears to be required :wall: 50/50 pic 










Hoping to make a start towards the end of the week on the outside now it's light until half eight :buffer:


----------



## Jack R

So the postman come today, and brought this










Not sure what it's like yet, as not really seen anyone mention anything about them (unless I'm being blind) but I'm happy to try plus I got a free wash mit which is really nice


----------



## Jack R

Had a nice surprise when I got home today, received this from muzzer










Completely forgot I had won this, takes me back to when I first got into detailing so it will be nice to give it a try again.


----------



## Jack R

I was up nice and early again this morning as I had to drop the wife at work again today, so I figured on the way home I would try my hand at taking a few nice photos of the Passat. This is prior to giving it a wash, so I'll get a few more over the weekend once it's done to compare the difference :thumb:























































All the photos where taken on my IPhone 6s, using the software provided by Apple and tweeked and edited on the device before uploading :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a wash this morning, and decided to use some of my new products.
First up was ODK breakdown which is there new citrus pre wash.










Decided to use my pump sprayer so mixed that up to a ratio of 100:1 (lightly soiled) once this was mixed up I got my next new product out. Picked this hose up from screwfix and hadn't used it, and I must say its one of the nicest hoses I've used. Soft enough to drag round to where you want it but strong enough to resist kinking:thumb:










Then back to the car and I started to apply the breakdown and wow this is impressive stuff as I was spraying it on you could see the muck just dropping to the floor :argie: smells gorgeous too as always with dans products.










Also gave it a coat of ODK arctic for good measure and quickly gave all the trims and rubbers a clean with my sash brush



















Followed by a rinse off with the karcher










Then it was on with the 2 bucket wash using and ODK wash mitt and ODK jet



















More to follow, just got to take the kids to swimming lessons:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Back from swimming, so I'll carry on with the updates :thumb:
Another new product to try this time from primal detail, I picked up a wheel pack from them which consisted of wheel cleaner, tyre gel and a quick detailer.
First up was the wheel cleaner, which was nice smelling and pleasant to use.



















Some of the other things I used, well impressed by the EZ Detail wheel brush made life loads easier :thumb:










Wheel all nice and clean with very little effort, so top marks for the wheel cleaner and will use again. It's also wax and sealant safe which is a plus.










All finished with the washing stages.










Now it's time to dry, another new item now this time from in2detailing and I was impressed with the quality from the off.










Nice and thick, along with super absorbent I think I could of dried another car before having the wring it out :doublesho made drying the car super easy and a lot quicker










Once dried it was time to finish the wheels off with these










Tyre gel 50/50 goes on nice and seems to spread along way










All finished with quick detailer applied to the alloys, all looking good now only time will tell how good it really is but first impressions are good although I'm not a fan of the chemical smell from the quick detailer










Got distracted and tried the quick detailer on a very dusty Land Rover bonnet

Before










After










:thumb:

Next I decided to try out my new bottle of Gtechnic C4 permanent trim restorer
But added this first (this photo also reminds me that there's a few stone chips and deep scratches that need sorting)










Didn't really make a lot of difference as I've looked after the trim on mine, so it didn't really go any darker just looked wet 50/50 shot










Then all buffed up, 50/50 before and after










All finished for now



















The wife is back at work again tomorrow so hoping to polish and wax tomorrow depending on if the weather holds :wave:


----------



## Jack R

So didn't get chance to polish as I'd wanted to but still had a couple of hours spare so decided to top up the protection with a coat of ODK Echo.










Lovely presentation as all ways










Followed up by an absolutely gorgeous smell










So to try to gauge the added gloss levels etc, I've taken some before, during and after shots from the same place.

Before










During










After










Also tried my new edge less buffing cloth also from Dan at ODK, brilliant cloth which is so soft.:thumb:










And now for some photos of the finished results.























































Also did a test on my discovery 2 as I wanted to see what it was like on black, prep work involved a wipe with some QD yesterday to remove the dust other than that the d2 has been sat parked up for 9 months untouched.

Again with before, during and after.

Before










During










After










Also poured some water over it










It didn't hang around long and sheeted off quicker than I could pour it 










Finished off by giving all my microfibre's a wash :thumb:


----------



## bazz

loving the Passat fella and dident realize it was a 56 plate looks well cared for fair play


----------



## ibiza55

Nothing wrong in looking after an older car, well cared VW matey.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks, not only is it a 56 plate but a daily drive to which is currently sitting at 109k. Needs abit of tlc over the next few weeks as I've noticed a lot of stone chips have appeared recently on the bonnet.


----------



## Jack R

Well yesterday I had a message from a work colleague to say I had a parcel, unfortunately I wasn't in due to a day off :wall: anyway went in today and discovered it was my early birthday gift from me to me 

It was perfectly wrapped in a very o.c.d way so much so it was almost a shame to open it..... But I did and this is what I found......










So what's in this box, again with its perfectly placed labels, well obviously a perfectly placed sticker layered in between some bubble wrap










Underneath this where two more packages, obviously again these were perfectly wrapped with bubble wrap and matching tissue paper










I took mat up on the offer he had on the over pours etc.. So the colours are a bit different but the product is the same which worked well for me as I paid £51 including postage


----------



## Jack R

Up bright and early today, i decided to give to car a quick wipe over as it wasn't dirty just a bit dusty 

Anyway not quite sure what happened but 3 hours later it had been washed, dried, wiped over with ODK gloss enhancer, window's done, interior done with ODK cabin and Chocwork orange air fresher, tyres dressed with primal detail tyre dressing and also dressed the engine bay too :argie:























































Really impressed by the ODK Exhibit gives an absolutely stunning finish and really works well with the ODK Echo that's currently on the car, but one problem I have is that now it sparkles like a diamond I've noticed so many dinks and dents:wall:


----------



## ibiza55

Very impressed with your VW, only one thing matey, don't take offence, i think some new centre caps on you alloys would really finish it off.


----------



## Jack R

ibiza55 said:


> Very impressed with your VW, only one thing matey, don't take offence, i think some new centre caps on you alloys would really finish it off.


Thanks bud, no offence taken and yes I do agree along with a new boot badge as wel. Haven't got round to it yet due to lake of decision making regarding the wheels, although I might just buy some anyway :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

New alloy wheel centre caps on order and should be here soon:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

My wife brought me a last minute birthday gift, looks like I've got a bit of reading to do :argie:


----------



## Jack R

Went out to Stanford Hall today to visit the VW show and to meet up with a few friends, had a great time and also picked up a few detailing item which was a nice bonus.



































































































































































This is what I picked up from the autosmart, meguiars and a sticker stand..


----------



## Jack R

Gave the Passat a quick maintenance wash today and topped it up with some quick detailer to finish it off, used my new buckets for the first time (now on the 3 bucket method) 










Also I used my new wheel cleaner (Autosmart Red 7) and was shocked to see how red it went considering that they where only done last week  so it will be interesting to see what happens next time I wash it.










:thumb:


----------



## 16 sport

Great read m8 just worked my way through the whole thread, car is a credit to you m8 looks fantastic.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud


----------



## AJO

Nice to see this is still being looked after. Got to be one of the cleanest around...... surely?

I agree this thing needs some wheels. But something OEM. Maybe an Audi wheel or something?....


----------



## Jack R

AJO said:


> Nice to see this is still being looked after. Got to be one of the cleanest around...... surely?
> 
> I agree this thing needs some wheels. But something OEM. Maybe an Audi wheel or something?....


Thanks bud, not sure about the cleanest though as it needs a good machine polish along with a deep clean of the interior (just need the weather to warm up first)

Been thinking about wheels for a while now, keep looking my mate reckons I should buy some from his shop but like you I'm thinking more OEM and have been looking at these










But in the mean time I've brought some new centre caps and wheel nut covers to smarten them up


----------



## Jack R

A few parts to freshen up the wheels where delivered over the past week, hoping to get these on this weekend along with some new stickers from Whizzer.


----------



## Jack R

Woke up to some nicking beading this morning










Unfortunately the car was dusty so now looks a mess now it's dried


----------



## Jack R

Not done much recently other than just keeping on top of things due to other family events happening but managed a quick wash last night and finished it off early this morning. Tried my new glass cleaner out today as the insides needed doing.



Must say I'm very impressed by it although the smell isn't great, also finally got my new sticker on!



:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a quick wipe down with Adams waterless wash followed up by some ODK Exhibit, absolutely love this stuff it leaves a lovely finish.


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a wipe down today with some QD on the outside, and the inside got a wipe down with ODK cabin.


----------



## Jack R

So following on from its wipe down earlier, I decided to go for a drive and take some proper photos :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, got it looking good in this hot weather matey.


----------



## Jack R

So, I decided today would be a good day to get my rear speakers fitted as I've only had these for what seems an eternity.



Unfortunately the wife had other ideas (shopping), so I only got one side done :wall:


----------



## Jack R

So after all the mess that Photobucket have caused I've now switched to postimage, which should keep this thread alive although I've got a bit of work changing all the photos over.

So yesterday I spent the day given the car a going over, it had a pre wash, snow foam, 2 bucket wash etc followed by a couple of coats of ODK Echo which is a great wax and really suits this colour. Left it looking really glossy.









I also managed to find some time to sort the wheels out properly

Quick respray with black satin



And now fitted along with new centre caps, ignore the position of the caps that was aligned after I took the photo


----------



## bazz

looking good fella


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, nice finishing touches, sets it off a treat.


----------



## minidaveo

These latest pics look really nice compared to the ones before that 


Is your front drives wing ok or is that just the light/angle as it seems a lot lighter than the bonnet and door


----------



## Jack R

minidaveo said:


> These latest pics look really nice compared to the ones before that
> 
> Is your front drives wing ok or is that just the light/angle as it seems a lot lighter than the bonnet and door


Thanks, 
I've not noticed that before but it looks ok in real life so I'm guessing it's just the light. It's also parked next to my black Land Rover so it might be that.


----------



## Jack R

So as some of you already know from reading the I'm grumpy thread on here, I've had a few problems with the Passat. Originally thought it was the cam belt that let go but it turns out it wasn't that, after complaining at the garage the history was brought up on the computer and it turns out that it was replaced just under three years ago and has only covered 22000 miles since being done most if which I've done in the last 11 months. So these are the photos as you will see a near perfect belt with no signs of wear



We then spotted what had happened 



The tensioner had sheared off flush with the head:wall:

So they gave me this to get me mobile again, unfortunately it hadn't been cleaned but I didn't mind as it gave me something to do.











Gave it a quick blast with some cheap snow as I didn't want to use the decent stuff



Followed by a wash and then dried with some help from another cheap and cheerful QD

Didn't turn out to bad for virtually no effort







I also gave the inside a quick hoover and wipe down, so at least it looks reasonably presentable for work tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## timo10

The tensioner and stud should be changed with the belt 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

timo10 said:


> The tensioner and stud should be changed with the belt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it was and it was a genuine vw part


----------



## Jack R

From what they where hoping yesterday, it's looking like a new a head which I hoping to source a good second hand one to keep costs down a bit so I can also afford to upgrade the oil pump. Which then means I can up the power a little, so every cloud and all that :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So been to see the Passat today, but forgot to get any photos :wall: it's looking very sorry for its self at the min. Having said that it's all stripped down now and we're started to gather the parts to put it back together. So far my mate has ordered a new cambelt kit with tensioner's, head bolts and gaskets from VW. 
I also purchased a second hand cylinder head which will get a service before being fitted :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

It's back home where it belongs (finally)  although filthy (but I asked them not to wash it)



It now runs lovely, it's had a full head replacement, combined with VAG timing belt kit, gaskets and head bolts along with full coolant flush service and MOT (which it passed with no advisorys).

Total cost including VAT and two and a half weeks car hire came to £1275.84p
Which is a lot to spend on an old car but I'm happy so


----------



## Cookies

Good man. That's actually less than I thought it would be. 

Delighted that it's going great. Health to drive again buddy. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Good man. That's actually less than I thought it would be.
> 
> Delighted that it's going great. Health to drive again buddy.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud it's nice to be behind the wheel again and it's so much better than the C2 (although that was fun in its own way), It definitely helps knowing the garage boss loads of extras done at no charge


----------



## Cookies

Nice to hear that they treated you well, instead of a tale of woe lol. 

Did you get the c2 into the passat's boot? Lol 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mat_GTI

JR1982 said:


> It's back home where it belongs (finally)  although filthy (but I asked them not to wash it)
> 
> It now runs lovely, it's had a full head replacement, combined with VAG timing belt kit, gaskets and head bolts along with full coolant flush service and MOT (which it passed with no advisorys).
> 
> Total cost including VAT and two and a half weeks car hire came to £1275.84p
> Which is a lot to spend on an old car but I'm happy so


Its a lot of money but after reading some of the ''£5k new engine required'' forum threads I would still have been quite relived with the price  Good to see it sorted.


----------



## Jack R

I think I could of done, I know I've spent most of my time driving it from the rear seat


----------



## Jack R

Mat_GTI said:


> Its a lot of money but after reading some of the ''£5k new engine required'' forum threads I would still have been quite relived with the price  Good to see it sorted.


It's taken some finding and a lot of overtime, I think I was most relieved when he told me it had passed its mot as that could of been a heap of trouble on its own.


----------



## ibiza55

Yes its a lot of money to spend on a older car, but at least you know how and what's been done to it&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jack R

Decided to treat it to a bit more TLC tonight, first up was a replacement rear badge.
A good second hand one that I was given was firstly given a clean then fitted with some 3M tape.





Next up was the new rear cluster as it was only lightning up half of the indicator.



And all replaced



Hoping to give it a good clean this weekend


----------



## bazz

looking good and look forward to seeing the pics. hope you haven't had junk weather like we had in wales


----------



## Jack R

bazz said:


> looking good and look forward to seeing the pics. hope you haven't had junk weather like we had in wales


It has been a bit crap but looking better today, managed to get it hoovered last but then got soaked as I was packing up


----------



## bazz

JR1982 said:


> It has been a bit crap but looking better today, managed to get it hoovered last but then got soaked as I was packing up


that's good then. got to give my car a good clean now in the week as got a big ford car show next weekend just hope the weather improves for me to do it lol


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a good clean today, as it needed it after sitting in a busy garage for nearly three weeks! You wouldn't think it was freshly waxed before it broke down.

Any way this was the only before shot I took.



As you can see it was a bit grubby, but it cleaned up quickly and easily.



Then onto the pre clean, for which I used ODK's snow foam followed by there shampoo.



Following that it was dried then left as I moved onto the interior which given a quick wipe over with ODK cabin and a spray of there chocwork orange air freshener.



Then I thought I'd complement the ODK Echo and give this a coat Exhibit





Not perfect but it will do, just wish I have time to give it a machine polish that it so desperately needs.



:thumb:


----------



## JoeyTaffy93

Looking nice and shiny !

I think you need a nice leather steering wheel.


----------



## Jack R

JoeyTaffy93 said:


> Looking nice and shiny !
> 
> I think you need a nice leather steering wheel.


Thanks, I had thought about the steering wheel but it has a nice retro feel feel to this which not only do I like but I think suits the car :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Here's a couple of photos from this morning in sunshine,


----------



## Jack R

Just got back from my trip to the east coast, had a great time but I've got a few repairs to do along with a few faults that keep coming up on the dash.

Managed to bend the front number plate on a stone that I didn't see sticking out on a wall, and I also need another new windshield as well (unfortunately they've already started to crack across the screen)





The dash board faults are, electronic hand brake failure (although it does work still and the warning doesn't always appear) and glow plug number 2 earth fault (so I'm guessing that blown) just need to figure out which one is number 2 now.

And to finish on a happier memory this is what I enjoyed every night apart from one with cider in hand.


----------



## Jack R

Gave the car a clean today inside and out, must of had half brancaster beech in there . 
Just got it finished before it started to rain. :thumb:



But the rain did reveal this



The top part on the left side is ODK Echo and the bottom half being OCD nebula, the bonnet hasn't been washed in two months and although it hasn't moved off the drive both have now been on two months longer than they should of been. As you can see comparing it with the passenger side it's obvious there's something still on there :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, shame about your issue's though matey, this passat and along with the mk5 golfs are my favourite VW's.


----------



## Jack R

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, shame about your issue's though matey, this passat and along with the mk5 golfs are my favourite VW's.


Thanks bud, hand brake issues got a whole lot worse on Sunday night as it jambed on after I knocked the auto hold button and didn't notice until I put it in in Park and heard the handbrake come on! Managed to free it off eventually with a lot of button pressing :wall: 
Popped into the garage tonight but my mate isn't there until next week as the inconsiderate sod has decided to have a holiday so I'm hoping I can limp on until Wednesday next week, which should be fun.


----------



## Cookies

From what I remember the Electronic Parking Brake failureay be due to either a sized caliper, or a failed motor. You can remove the motors from the calipers, and wind the drive splines with a torx bit. I had to do it on mine!! 

There are quite a few after market options nowadays, so no need to pay huge Vw prices of 500 notes per side. 

Hope you get sorted bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> From what I remember the Electronic Parking Brake failureay be due to either a sized caliper, or a failed motor. You can remove the motors from the calipers, and wind the drive splines with a torx bit. I had to do it on mine!!
> 
> There are quite a few after market options nowadays, so no need to pay huge Vw prices of 500 notes per side.
> 
> Hope you get sorted bud.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


If I change the motor or caliper will I need a computer to set the hand brake? Never had an electronic brake before so this part is new to me.


----------



## Cookies

If you just change the motor I think you'll be OK, however in the interests of doing things right, I'd do a full reset on the computer. Even when the pads are changed, there's a sequence of 'measuring' winds and unwinds carried out by the computer to calibrate the caliper & motor. 

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> If you just change the motor I think you'll be OK, however in the interests of doing things right, I'd do a full reset on the computer. Even when the pads are changed, there's a sequence of 'measuring' winds and unwinds carried out by the computer to calibrate the caliper & motor.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, I think I've just figured it out now, and it looks easier than I first thought, once I've replaced everything it's got to go into the garage anyway so it will get plugged in then for a full calibration :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Hand brake is now sort of fixed:thumb:

Stripped it all down and removed the motor which at first glance looked ok but the caliper had tell tail signs that water had been in there, so I cleaned that all up first before moving on to the motor. After cleaning the motor it soon became obvious where the water had got in 



Bit of a crap design really and also common problem :wall: I decided to try to revive it so glued it back together and after cleaning it out and coating with lubricant I tested it, eventually freed it off then with some carefully positioned blobs of grease refitted it.



Bit grubby under but not had time to do a deep clean yet:lol: any way after refitting it fired up the car and tested it, and not only did all the dash lights go out



But the slight noise that used to happen when the parking brake was applied had disappeared 

Just need to order a new motor now then do it all over again then also check the other side too.


----------



## wrxmania

Great work - saved some cash there.


----------



## Jack R

Well I had a good result on friday, autoglass came to assess my claim (hand prints within the glass and delaminating) and as soon as the guy looked at it he said he would replace it  so big thanks to Garry at autoglass he made a brilliant job :thumb:

Photos to follow as planning to reseal the glass tomorrow.

And also today it went into the garage to be looked at and it has been confirmed it's the crank sensor that's causing my issues  anyway relatively simple fix so not to bad and should have the parts to do it soon :thumb:

It also looks like I've got a new project in the form of this absolutely filthy Corsa which we agreed to buy from a friend for my wife to learn to drive in



Doesn't look to bad from the photo but it's disgusting not been cleaned in over two years and the seats are black and so dirty that there's water proof covers over them :lol:

Should be fun :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So as promised I cracked on with sealing my new windscreen and also re applied it to the rear screen too.

Weapon of choice....



Decided to have another try with the GTechniq products this time I followed the instructions to the letter and also timed the drying times etc.. and it was so much better than last time 









Polishing all done with G4 then wiped down with a damp micro fibre, followed by a clean with my homebrew glass cleaner :thumb:

Next step was to treat with G5 which I allow to dry for 15mins then removed





All done (well almost)





Cleaning up the pads I turned to my now go to product which is chemical guys pad cleaner.



Simply spray on and leave and after about 5 mins it will look like this



Which you then just rinse under the tap



All finished with no fuss and ready for next time



Finished up by given the whole car a wipe down and also gave the interior a quick hoover and spray with my ODK chocwork orange air freshener :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

Looking very tidy.


----------



## Jack R

wrxmania said:


> Looking very tidy.


Thanks bud, just been out to the car and it's beading like mad


----------



## ibiza55

Looking bublicious matey.


----------



## Jack R

Order this yesterday from seat parts department, and it arrived today. Which now means I've got some work to do but more importantly I can hopefully cure my problems finally.


----------



## Jack R

So following on from the previous photo I decided to fit the new part :thumb:
Well what a pita that is to fit......

Started off with a nice clean (ish) engine bay



After doing a bit of research I discovered it was somewhere below here 



Had to make a tool so modified this to fit around pipes and miss the gearbox when removing the oil filter housing



Finally got to this point, and also not looking very clean anymore 



Found the problem straight away, if you look closely at the photo and note the gap around it....



Then look at this one



It was loose in the hole and moving about quite a bit by all accounts 
New versus old



New one back in place



Handy little trick for getting things back together when space is tight



So after 5 hours of getting dirty and dodging heavy rain I fired it up and it started perfectly first time, let it come up to temperature and checked fluids etc all of which where fine so decided to go for a test drive.

This is where it all went wrong again :wall: from looking at it, I seem to have a leak as there is a serious lack of power and lots of noise when trying to get on boost but I decided I'd had enough tonight so will try again tomorrow


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> So following on from the previous photo I decided to fit the new part :thumb:
> Well what a pita that is to fit......
> 
> Started off with a nice clean (ish) engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> After doing a bit of research I discovered it was somewhere below here
> 
> 
> 
> Had to make a tool so modified this to fit around pipes and miss the gearbox when removing the oil filter housing
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to this point, and also not looking very clean anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Found the problem straight away, if you look closely at the photo and note the gap around it....
> 
> 
> 
> Then look at this one
> 
> 
> 
> It was loose in the hole and moving about quite a bit by all accounts
> New versus old
> 
> 
> 
> New one back in place
> 
> 
> 
> Handy little trick for getting things back together when space is tight
> 
> 
> 
> So after 5 hours of getting dirty and dodging heavy rain I fired it up and it started perfectly first time, let it come up to temperature and checked fluids etc all of which where fine so decided to go for a test drive.
> 
> This is where it all went wrong again :wall: from looking at it, I seem to have a leak as there is a serious lack of power and lots of noise when trying to get on boost but I decided I'd had enough tonight so will try again tomorrow


Great work, bud. Doesn't it really tear your heart out when you think you've sorted something, and it turns out you haven't.

Hooe you get to the bottom of it!

Cooks


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud.
Yes it does, really starting to loose all love for this car at the moment.


----------



## Jack R

Normal service has resumed (finally)!!! 
After spending an hour messing about with it this morning taking various bits off again I noticed a very small amount dirt where the inlet pipe seals, after a few mins had it all nice and clean and the pipe positively clicked back into place. Then went for a test drive and absolutely hammered the poor old thing up the road in drive, sport and manual modes and it performed perfectly . 
Just got to get the codes that are stored deep in the ecu removed by my mate and all is good again, apart from the fact it’s filthy  still you can’t win them all :lol:


----------



## Jack R

Got it booked into the garage tomorrow to switch the dash light off, fingers crossed it stays off :thumb:

Also had a few deliveries today first up where these, imported from Germany.



Just need to wait for my new number plates to arrive :thumb:

Also had this lot come today as well, although the tyre and rubber cleaner should be H20 Guard and gloss but hoping that will be sorted out soon



Hoping to give it a wash this weekend too as it's looking a bit neglected at the moment but it will have its space back on the drive on Sunday as my wife's car will be back on the road by then


----------



## Jack R

Wooohooo no more dash lights, although I think they’ll be back.


----------



## tosh

Get yourself a VCDS cable, they are so useful to have around...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack R

tosh said:


> Get yourself a VCDS cable, they are so useful to have around...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I need to look into that:thumb:


----------



## tosh

JR1982 said:


> I think I need to look into that:thumb:


I think I paid £17 quid for mine; get one with the software and then there is no faffing around finding the 'right' version

Just don't update the software when you get it, and it'll stay working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack R

tosh said:


> I think I paid £17 quid for mine; get one with the software and then there is no faffing around finding the 'right' version
> 
> Just don't update the software when you get it, and it'll stay working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im guessing you got yours from eBay?


----------



## tosh

I've had a quick look and it looks like they're about 50 quid now. I'm sure you can find one that's cheaper but it's the hassle of finding the right cable and software combination, which is what you're paying the 50 quid for. 

I used to have three VAG cars so it was worth it, now got two BMWs so have the INPA setup instead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack R

No photos this time but now the Corsa is on the road I’ve got my parking space back  so I decided to treat it to a wash, I went to town on it and gave it a prewash with ODK breakdown followed up by a two bucket wash using ODK jet.
Now at this point I was planning on using Adams H20 Guard and gloss but due to a slight mix up (which has been sorted very quickly and professionally, thanks Jeff) that will have to wait so dried it off with ODK Exhibit in stead. 
Finished off by giving the inside a quick hoover and wipe down with ODK cabin then gave the glass a quick buff too. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Dash light is back on:wall: stopped off longer than I thought it would, so glow plugs look like my next job


----------



## tosh

This stuff is good for soaking and removing plugs...










Normfest Inject Crack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack R

That looks like good stuff, although I’m hoping it comes to bits easily as it’s only just had a new head less than 2000 miles ago. Just wish I’d changed the glow plugs then :wall:


----------



## Jack R

Number plates turned up today :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Well I had planned to fit my number plates tonight, butt I spotted a bargain on eBay which was only 15 mins up the road 



£40 for the pair including the stand and gutter diverter both brand new :thumb: best bit was the wife found them and told me to go and get them quick before someone else did


----------



## Jack R

This turned up today....



Really looking forward to giving this ago and I got a free sample too, thanks Jeff :thumb:


----------



## spyk3d

Have you popped into your local VW dealer?

I went in yesterday to get my cambelt done and they are currently giving away for free those ODB dataplugs that the AA are selling for £100 odd. They connect to an App on your phone via bluetooth. It says that it can tell you the error codes and do also your fuel efficiency etc.

Will take a photo of mine tonight when I'm home and post it up.


----------



## Jack R

Hi, thanks for the heads up I will pop down and ask:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Finally fitted these yesterday


----------



## Jack R

I decided it would be a good idea to give the Passat a quick clean tonight which turns out isn't the cleverest idea I'd had :wall:



It turns out it's quite difficult to see in the dark although I did have a flood light it a pita to keep moving around the car 

It's looks like I got away with it though 
After a quick drive to get fuel I pulled the car park to get a couple of quick photos









:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, pure dedication.


----------



## Jack R

Arrived home to a small parcel today and inside was this box



Once opened I found this 



I'd forgot I'd ordered it :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Leesey

Where did you get the number plates from I would like some for my b7 passat also will they get me through an mot?


----------



## Jack R

Here you go bud

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/272762153096

Been using this guy for a while and never had any problems during mots:thumb:


----------



## Leesey

JR1982 said:


> Here you go bud
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/272762153096
> 
> Been using this guy for a while and never had any problems during mots:thumb:


Cheers pal I will be ordering some.


----------



## steelghost

They are entirely MOT compliant as they use the correct font and spacing, and are retro-reflective.

(Lots of pressed metal plates do not comply with the rules, but in and of themselves metal plates are not "banned").

(I am not sure how that particular vendor gets around the requirement to provide proof of ownership before selling plates but we'll gloss over that particular detail!)


----------



## Jack R

This arrived today from prestige car care shop :thumb: looking forward to giving these a try soon. Excellent service again as always :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Just got back yesterday from a few days on the south coast, visited a few places including the national motor museum but I'll add those photos later.
In the mean time I stopped off at lyndhurst (wife wanted to look at the shops) so I found something to pass the time and had look look round the Ferrari garage.



Didn't realise they now made estates



And after 500 miles the Adams guard and gloss seems to be working well





Also finally got this installed as I've got the rest of the week off, and I'm hoping to get a few more jobs done too.


----------



## Jack R

Hadn't realised it had been so long since updating this, and to top it off I've just found out postimage isn't working :wall: anyway since being on here last I've finished off my water butts with a tap and filter and have been successfully using them to rinse the car down after washing :thumb:



















I also did a bit of maintenance work on the Passat, due to the weather now getting cold it was getting harder to start and I'd noticed the a fuel economy had dropped off a bit, along with that annoying light on the dash.
So I decided it was time to get these, genuine vw glow plugs £72 including vat and next day postage.










And set about taking it to bits 










40 mins later all back together, light off and all's good :thumb: although I did need to replace the intake pipe as it's still wearing its AA bandage:lol:










I also had another delivery :buffer:










Really impressed by the tyre cleaner, I wish I'd kept the first bottle I was send by mistake :wall: and I'm also using the paint sealant as my winter prep so looking forward to seeing how it holds up.

Two weeks on and it's still looking good and I hoping this is still the case in two months 
Here a photo from early this morning, looking nice and tight :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So had the day off work today as I had to go and see a man about a dog 
and I figured I would kill to birds with one stone as I was heading that way.

but before I did the Passat needed a quick wash, didn't have much time so only finished photos but it's still looking good :thumb:



















Any way I made my way over to Milton Keynes and called into to see Dan @ ODK to collect my Black Friday shopping :thumb:










I then went to see the man about a dog but more on that later


----------



## Sam534

Straight rain water leaves no water marks? I guess the dirt sits at the bottom? 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Sam534 said:


> Straight rain water leaves no water marks? I guess the dirt sits at the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


I've got two W/B's set up so the first one catches the dirt and debris then it filters into the second, I've then installed a tap and filter about a foot from the bottom just in case but the water is clean in that tank. Never had any problems with water marks since doing it like this :thumb:


----------



## Sam534

JR1982 said:


> I've got two W/B's set up so the first one catches the dirt and debris then it filters into the second, I've then installed a tap and filter about a foot from the bottom just in case but the water is clean in that tank. Never had any problems with water marks since doing it like this :thumb:


Awesome! Such a good idea. What filters do you use? Is the water from your guttering?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Yes it is all from the guttering, and thanks although I got all the info from here 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101974


----------



## Jack R

Received a text last night from [email protected] telling me to check the box properly as there was an item missing from the photo and this is what I found......










Well chuffed with this as I've been wanting to try this for a while, Christmas has definitely come early :thumb:


----------



## weedougall78

This is looking great
Top work!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Always like to see your VW on here matey, paint looks so crisp and clean.


----------



## Jack R

Delivery time again, although safety related this time.....










A set of genuine rear pads with all new clips and bolts etc £24 including next day delivery from my parts guy :thumb:

Need to get them fitted soon but I was a bit short on time this weekend, although I did find time to give it a quick wash.

Started off with a quick foam, of which I used a combination of ODK Arctic and breakdown for a bit of extra cleaning power.










I then got my wash buckets ready using my new bottle of ODK Sublime, which foamed up nicely with a stunning smell wafting around the car as I washed










Went on really slick and left a nice finish, which when rinsed with fresh filtered water beaded up nicely like it had just been freshly waxed again :thumb:

All clean again.










And a few photos from this evening










Very pleased with the results of today's quick wash










Beading nicely on the roof


----------



## R5_RXK

JR1982 said:


> Delivery time again, although safety related this time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of genuine rear pads with all new clips and bolts etc £24 including next day delivery from my parts guy :thumb:
> 
> Need to get them fitted soon but I was a bit short on time this weekend, although I did find time to give it a quick wash.
> 
> Started off with a quick foam, of which I used a combination of ODK Arctic and breakdown for a bit of extra cleaning power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got my wash buckets ready using my new bottle of ODK Sublime, which foamed up nicely with a stunning smell wafting around the car as I washed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went on really slick and left a nice finish, which when rinsed with fresh filtered water beaded up nicely like it had just been freshly waxed again :thumb:
> 
> All clean again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few photos from this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with the results of today's quick wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beading nicely on the roof


Good work 

:thumb:

thinking of getting a passat estate, Is there anything to look for in particular when looking at them, cheers


----------



## Jack R

I also gave the inside a quick hoover out and wipe down with ODK cabin then decided to try my new air freshener which was the same as my favourite wax ODK Glamour, and I can confirm it smells just the same. I’ll update this with how long it lasts as soon as it needs a top up.


----------



## Jack R

R5_RXK said:


> Good work
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> thinking of getting a passat estate, Is there anything to look for in particular when looking at them, cheers


There is a few horror stories out there and if you read through this thread you see I've had a few problems myself, however I still love driving it and can't fault it when it's behaving itself.

I would suggest you sign up to the ukpassats forum if your planning on getting one :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Another quick rinse down and wash this afternoon with ODK breakdown, Arctic and Sublime, loving this new shampoo with its stunning aroma (new air freshener scent possibly).



















Once done I decided to give it a bit more protection and went over it with Adams h2go, and gave the inside a quick hoover, wipe (ODK Cabin) and freshen up (ODK Glamour air freshener) after about an hour it started to rain so I got this photo too of the nice tight beads forming on the roof.










:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

It looks absolutely immaculate, buddy. The beading shot is excellent!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## bazz

looking as good as ever fella and love the beading shot


----------



## bluechimp

Looks in great condition, a credit to you bud.

How do you find ODK Cabin? It’s on my list for my next order!


----------



## Jack R

bluechimp said:


> Looks in great condition, a credit to you bud.
> 
> How do you find ODK Cabin? It's on my list for my next order!


Thanks everyone :thumb:

Cabin is great, works really well, leaves a nice finish and smells even better.
I've brought quite a few products over the last few years, but ODK are definitely up there with the very best which is why I continue buying and also the service is top quality as well:thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

JR1982 said:


> Thanks everyone :thumb:
> 
> Cabin is great, works really well, leaves a nice finish and smells even better.
> I've brought quite a few products over the last few years, but ODK are definitely up there with the very best which is why I continue buying and also the service is top quality as well:thumb:


I'm sold! Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

bluechimp said:


> I'm sold! Thanks mate. :thumb:


You won't be disappointed bud, I buy most of my stuff from ODK with the exception of a few bits and pieces which he doesn't do. :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

JR1982 said:


> You won't be disappointed bud, I buy most of my stuff from ODK with the exception of a few bits and pieces which he doesn't do. :thumb:


Heard great things about their snowfoam aswell, oh dear this could get expensive.


----------



## Jack R

Another quick wash today, as I didn’t have enough time to change the rear pads today so will be doing that tomorrow instead.


----------



## Jack R

As mentioned above, today I changed the rear pads and what fun that was :wall:

So took me a while to get the passenger side wheel off as it had stuck to the hub  but eventually I was left with it ready to do a quick pad change:thumb:










Not very clean but all looked ok, I knew this side would unbolt easily as it had it off a while back.










Once stripped down I found the problem quick enough, and this was the reason the caliper was sticking. 










Soon had it cleaned up ready to be rebuilt :buffer:










All back together 










New pads fitted and clips fitted, discs will be done soon but I think they'll last a little longer.










All back together










Decided to give it a clean whilst the wheel where off.

Rear









Front









Next up was the wheels










You can definitely see which wheel had the sticky caliper










Which is highlighted once the the autosmart red7 is added










After a couple of goes it started to look better










Moved on to the tyres next with Adams tyre and rubber cleaner










Mmmm nice colour










Starting to look much better now 



















Treated them to a coat of ODK Momentum which as always is very easy to use and smells amazing :argie:










And finally finished off with a couple of coats of Adams VTR dressing :thumb:










By the time I was done I had a very unhappy wife as I'd managed to spend all day outside 










:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Step daughters have finally taken notice in the things I like doing, and today I received a really thoughtful present which I'm properly pleased with.


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> Step daughters have finally taken notice in the things I like doing, and today I received a really thoughtful present which I'm properly pleased with.


That's a brilliant pressie!!! That'll make the polishing easier on the knees!!

Merry Christmas bud!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Jack R

I’m hoping it will make it easier, I could of done with it yesterday. 
Merry Christmas to you and all, just got to go and spend my Christmas money now although not sure what to get with it but I’ve been told to buy detailing stuff with it.


----------



## Jack R

WTF, it's was quite warm yesterday and now this....


----------



## ah234

That doesn’t look so bad! Just pouring down where I am  since 5pm yesterday and it’s still going

Flooded road to work! Woop


----------



## bazz

JR1982 said:


> Step daughters have finally taken notice in the things I like doing, and today I received a really thoughtful present which I'm properly pleased with.


thats a grate prezie fella and I also got one of these and was over the moon with it


----------



## Jack R

It definitely is , I was planning on using it today but the weather had other ideas :wall:


----------



## ibiza55

All the best for the New Year matey, and thanks for sharing your VW with us all.


----------



## Jack R

ibiza55 said:


> All the best for the New Year matey, and thanks for sharing your VW with us all.


Thanks and your welcome, and happy new year to you too and everyone else who takes the time to read my thread :thumb:

Planning on getting this properly sorted next year  so will be doing some dent removal/repairs, a small amount of painting and a full correction :buffer: before trying out my pot of ODK revere (presuming I can find enough time):wave:


----------



## Jack R

Got myself a new hose :thumb:



10 meter with karcher ends so it's plug and play, all for £19.50 including postage from Directhoses within 48hrs


----------



## bluechimp

Looking good mate, hope you had a good christmas. Would that hose fit a K2 compact?


----------



## Jack R

bluechimp said:


> Looking good mate, hope you had a good christmas. Would that hose fit a K2 compact?


Thanks and yes it was a Christmas :thumb: as far as I'm aware it should plug straight into any of them with the click connector, there is a visual difference between the different types so all I did was go and disconnect mine just to check:thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

JR1982 said:


> Got myself a new hose :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 meter with karcher ends so it's plug and play, all for £19.50 including postage from Directhoses within 48hrs


I just bought one of ebay for my Karcher K2, saves moving the unit each time!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Did loads today, unfortunately not really much to see as I've been busy keeping everything looking as standard as possible. Finally got round to installing my rear door speakers and connected them up along with a new mic (genuine alpine one) for my hands free which has made a massive difference.

This is the mess it left me with once i'd finished which I then hoovered out and followed up with ODK Cabin and Glamour air freshener.

  

Also gave the outside a quick snow foam as well which has improved things slightly :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Got a delivery today, wasn't quite the thickness I was expecting but everything else is the right size so hopefully my plan will still work!



A least I've now got something to do whilst it's raining


----------



## Jack R

Had another delivery today, just in time for the weekend 



One quick question though, is it ok to leave the spray head in the tar remover? 
Or am I best putting the top back on and flushing the spray head out


----------



## bense556

I would remove the spray head and flush it out - I have left the one in my Tardis bottle and it has ruined it - even though it is a chemical head, Tardis is a very strong solvent, so I should have known! Better to be safe than sorry I think.


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a quick wash today and decided to try my new mesto foamer, of which i'm not sure if I made the right decision buying it 

Although I will have another go to see if I can set it up any better.

Finished it off with some ODK Exhibit which left a nice finish in the afternoon sun 



Unfortunately, it does highlight how bad the black plastic trim is. It's starting to fade and stain with the salt on the roads  looks like I need to give it the same treatment as the Corsa sooner than I hoped :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

JR1982 said:


> Gave it a quick wash today and decided to try my new mesto foamer, of which i'm not sure if I made the right decision buying it
> 
> Although I will have another go to see if I can set it up any better.
> 
> :


Sorry if you already know this...there are 4 gauzes in the nozzle. If you take two out it improves useage. Had sidelined mine for a good while but dug it out today to use with a wheel cleaner. Good combo but no way I'd use it for a full car these days.


----------



## Jack R

MDC250 said:


> Sorry if you already know this...there are 4 gauzes in the nozzle. If you take two out it improves useage. Had sidelined mine for a good while but dug it out today to use with a wheel cleaner. Good combo but no way I'd use it for a full car these days.


Didn't know that, thanks. I'll have a look later and see if I can make it a bit better. :thumb:
I had only intended on using it for the dirty parts of the vehicle with a strong prewash or with just a wheel wash solution in it  but with the way it preformed yesterday I was going to give up with it.


----------



## MDC250

Don't get me wrong you are still having to pump it a fair bit, but if only doing the lower sections etc it's bearable. Removing a couple of gauzes seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud


----------



## Jack R

Decided to treat myself today as it's payday! So first thing I did was pay for my mystery box from Jeff at prestige car care, so hopefully should have that early next week  then this evening I popped into Halfords a got a new set of Bosch aero wiper blades and this wash brush below. :thumb:



Seems nice and soft with a good handle, so I thought it would make an ideal tyre or wheel arch brush


----------



## brooklandsracer

JR1982 said:


> Decided to treat myself today as it's payday! So first thing I did was pay for my mystery box from Jeff at prestige car care, so hopefully should have that early next week  then this evening I popped into Halfords a got a new set of Bosch aero wiper blades and this wash brush below. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nice and soft with a good handle, so I thought it would make an ideal tyre or wheel arch brush


Hope you got a trade card to get a decent discount off them ?


----------



## Jack R

brooklandsracer said:


> Hope you got a trade card to get a decent discount off them ?


Yep :thumb: wipers £32 + £6 for the brush = £29


----------



## brooklandsracer

JR1982 said:


> Yep :thumb: wipers £32 + £6 for the brush = £29


nice one certainly makes a difference but shame they don't discount new number plates. I needed one made up to get motor through mot last week and never got nothing off, so went and bought a megs wash bucket for sake of it to get some sort of discount. lol


----------



## Jack R

brooklandsracer said:


> nice one certainly makes a difference but shame they don't discount new number plates. I needed one made up to get motor through mot last week and never got nothing off, so went and bought a megs wash bucket for sake of it to get some sort of discount. lol


I did look at them on my way to the till


----------



## Del-GTi

Gotta love the Halfords Trade Card, great for bulbs, wipers etc. Not the same level of discount as you used to get though. But shows how much they make off the general public! 

Keep up the good work, car is looking great.


----------



## Jack R

Had to nip into Halfords again today and on the way out I saw this reduced down to £2.90, so I thought i'd give it a try.



Anyone else use this? I was planning on using VW screen wash once my current stock had ran out but seeing as this was reduced.


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a good clean inside and out this afternoon, new brush worked well.
No photos as it was dark by the time i’d finished.:thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi

JR1982 said:


> Had to nip into Halfords again today and on the way out I saw this reduced down to £2.90, so I thought i'd give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else use this? I was planning on using VW screen wash once my current stock had ran out but seeing as this was reduced.


Yep, this is my go-to screenwash at the moment. Excellent stuff! Reasonably priced, smells great, no smearing and perfect for winter.

Also, it's £2.21 with the trade card! :thumb:


----------



## percymon

JR1982 said:


> Had to nip into Halfords again today and on the way out I saw this reduced down to £2.90, so I thought i'd give it a try.


Well why not - just reserved 4 at my local to collect at lunchtime :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Finally got hold of my mystery box today from Jeff (thanks by way excellent service as always) and i'm happy with what I got.



Reviews to follow soon.


----------



## mikkod

I like your attention off details.


----------



## Jack R

Time to try out my Adams mystery box, first up was the wash and wax shampoo along with my new wash pad:thumb:



Approximately 2oz added to the wash bucket measured in my usual way



Also added a bit to the pad, the buckets where then filled with warm water.



Gave the cars a bit of a pre wash, second time with the maestro foamer which was much better after removing two of the gauze pads as recommended by MCD250 (thanks for the tip) :thumb:



All rinsed and ready to start washing 



Quick blast with the pressure washer to make some suds :argie: and was pleasantly surprised by the scent that was produced whilst doing this 



One thing that is noticeable is the amount of suds you get! And the pad is amazing fitted my large hands perfectly and the wash pad effortlessly moved around the body work, what made it different from the rest was the amount of water the thing holds! :thumb:

  

Finally rinsed off with my filtered recycled water



Looks nice after using the wash and wax but it didn't really make me look at it and say wow if you know what I mean. I will however continue to use it as it's a good product but I still prefer ODK Jet and Sublime.
Next up was the detail spray, now I had a sample of this for a while now but never used it  so I decided to use it as a drying aid after reading the bottle.



Which made it go a bit smeary  then something magical happened and wow! Loads of gloss with little effort this is what makes it a winning combination :thumb:

   

So to sum it up; 
wash pad is brilliant especially if you have shovels for hands :thumb:
Wash and wax I wasn't sure about at first but now like it
Detail spray works brilliantly especially after the wash and wax, made drying a breeze once I'd got over the shock of the smears :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Did the 'smears' disappear on there own - ie as it dried fully or following another buff off, they disappeared and the gloss arrived ?


----------



## Jack R

Andyblue said:


> Did the 'smears' disappear on there own - ie as it dried fully or following another buff off, they disappeared and the gloss arrived ?


Yes the smears did just disappear and then it just glowed :thumb:

I started off by wiping it over then realised how it was smearing so continued to wipe the car down with a plan to come back to the first a start wiping it down again. But by the time I got back round there it was looking perfect. Happy days:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

JR1982 said:


> Yes the smears did just disappear and then it just glowed :thumb:
> 
> I started off by wiping it over then realised how it was smearing so continued to wipe the car down with a plan to come back to the first a start wiping it down again. But by the time I got back round there it was looking perfect. Happy days:thumb:


Excellent news :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Woke up this morning to a really deep glossy shine on the Passat! Really impressed with the Adams products!


----------



## Jack R

So I got bored the other night and decided to go on eBay 
Never a good idea but at least I hadn't been drinking this time 

So I was looking for some form of bike rack and spotted a very basic add with very little description, so seeing as I was bored I placed a very modest bid and went to bed.

Next morning I woke up and went to check my email then realised i'd won 
Then it dawned on me it was collection only and it was 2 & 1/2 hours away:wall:

Tried to convince the chap to post them but that didn't work as he wasn't playing ball although for what i'd paid I couldn't expect much from him so had to think of a plan B.

:speechles That came in the form of one of my works installers, who went to collect it for me and wrap it ready for the courier to collect.

Today it arrived, so when I got home I was very pleased to find two brand new boxed genuine VW bike racks 





Not only did I get the bike racks, but also it came with a set of genuine roof bars which wasn't even mentioned in the ad  unfortunately there for a mk4 golf :wall: so they will go back on eBay


----------



## Jack R

Just a quick wash today, as it needed freshening up before I go to the outlaws for my sister-in-laws birthday party


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, I too like Adams, shame there is only one outlet in the UK,. The Passat looks as good as ever.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud, I do try.
Just been down the shops and popped into Aldi, not been there for a while but spotted this and thought it looked half decent.



Turns out it is ok and prefect for those bits around the wheel nuts etc


----------



## Andyblue

JR1982 said:


> Thanks bud, I do try.
> Just been down the shops and popped into Aldi, not been there for a while but spotted this and thought it looked half decent.
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it is ok and prefect for those bits around the wheel nuts etc


Is it metal or shiny plastic besil ?

If it's metal, I'd wrap some insulation tape round it so it doesn't catch anything :thumb:

Price by the way ?


----------



## Jack R

I've got a family christening tomorrow, so today I gave the Passat a quick clean (well six hours in total according to the wife ).

First job was to tidy up the plastic trim as it had taken a beating through the winter, this is what I started with.



And this is after.



All finished inside and out, didn't have time to correct anything unfortunately so just topped up the exterior with ODK Exhibit


----------



## Jack R

Small update, not done any cleaning as the Passat has looked like this for most of the week.



Today was the first day I could do anything so I decided to replace the drive shaft as it's been a bit noisy for about a year not a bad job but access wasn't great.



Luckily I had enough extension bars :lol:



But all six bolts came out with little drama



The old unit out and it was clear to see the cv boot had spilt and it felt a bit slack and notchy.



All back together and I thought i'd go for a quick test drive, which is where it all went wrong :wall: although there was I slight difference it didn't fix my problem  looks like I need to do the other side too


----------



## Jack R

So the drive to work this morning was horrible, probably shouldn’t of drove it but did anyway. By the time I got to work (only 10mins up the road) I’d had enough so rang Parker’s (local parts place) and in less than an hour my wife rang to say a parcel had turned up :thumb:, after another painful trip home I set to it :thumb:. 
After 1 hour 15 mins (an improvement on yesterday’s 4 hours) it was all done and ready for a test drive :driver:

And I’m pleased to say it’s all fixed and driving perfectly again, no noise, no vibration and no clonking, Happy Days


----------



## Jack R

Had some bits turn up today from Jeff, looking forward to trying the tyre shine :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Quick wash today as it was filthy (well by my standards anyway). 
Products used today;
ODK arctic 
Adams wash and wax 
ODK Exhibit 
Followed by a quick wipe over on the inside with ODK cabin.
I then gave the tyres a wipe over with my newest tyre dressing (Adams tyre shine) and I must say I like the product as always it's easy to use but that banana smell is stunning! It lingered around for ages! Also dressed the trim with Adams VTR.


----------



## Jack R

Got dragged out shopping today as wife wanted to go looking for new clothes, ended up over at Corby and realised that Joules where having a sale which just happened to be at Rockingham Raceway 



This Skyline was the highlight of the day as it sounded awesome coming down the straight, although there where some very nice cars there including mk2 & mk7.5 golfs, mk2 fiesta, Ren 5GT Turbo plus lots more.


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely Jubbly matey, most Adams products I love, but find the tyre dressing rather week and just use vet instead.


----------



## Jack R

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely Jubbly matey, most Adams products I love, but find the tyre dressing rather week and just use vet instead.


I think VRT is definitely better suited to uk weather but I like the finish of the tyre shine so I think this will be my summer dressing :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

After not washing last weekend due to the snow, I decided to give it a little love :thumb:

This is what I started with, complete with a fresh bird bomb :wall: I suppose it's better now then after 





So after a quick prewash, followed by ODK Sublime in a 2 bucket wash wash, decided it was done so rinsed off and left to dry whilst I did the wife's car  after I finished that I thought I got a bit more time, and proceeded to wipe it down with ODK Entourage, at which point I thought it just needed a bit more so then did the trim Adams VRT, and the tyres with Adams tire shine and also did the glass and inside with ODK Cabin and then finished ODK Exhibit 






Looked lovely in the sunshine :argie:and now the clocks have gone back I even had time to mow the grass :lol:


----------



## Jack R

First up tonight my delivery Dan @ ODK, speedy first class service delivered to your door  and two free gifts as well :thumb: looking forward to trying the air freshener!



Also gave the car a quick freshen up with Adams waterless wash, all ready for the weekend down south.



:driver:


----------



## Jack R

A couple of things happened today, first up was the delivery of my bottle of Adams Ultra Foam Shampoo :thumb: thanks Jeff been looking forward to trying this for sometime now.



The second thing was I left my current place of work for the last time, ready to start my new job on Tuesday  with this comes a few drinks after work and a leaving gift, now obviously I have the cleanest car in the office car park so they decided to get me a new bucket and sponge :wall: happily though it's turns out that the card had an added bonus of a £90 Halfords voucher


----------



## Jack R

With it being Easter I went away with the wife (minus the kids) and swmbo suggested I treated myself, so I brought these 



Mainly for walking the dog but as there waterproof, it would be rude not to wear them when washing the car :thumb: which it turns out there great for 

So obviously after being away, by the time I got back the car was in a right old state! So decided to use Adams products this time and started with my new bottle of ultra foam :thumb:

Mmmmmm purple, smells great too



This is what it started like 






Let the foaming commence  left it to dwell for about 10mins which seemed to be about right.









Pressure washed off, brought it up to about 95% clean which I was really pleased with :argie:






Continued the wash process with Adams wash and wax and a quick squirt off Adams tire shine





Freshened up the inside with ODK cabin and gave it a quick hoover too, looking forward to getting my new work van which will mean I can give this a proper clean soon  also tried out my new ODK air freshener which smells gorgeous (as always) :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good and the new Adams foam looks to be performing well

Kudos to your old work place as well :thumb: 

Good luck in your new job


----------



## Jack R

Used some of my Halfords vouchers today's and got myself some more screen wash :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

The wife went clothes shopping tonight, so rather than follow her around I decided to go and look in Halfords :thumb: fortunately I had my gift card in my wallet, so decided I should spend a bit


----------



## Jack R

Another maintenance wash as it was looking a bit unloved :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

The old girl hasn't been getting much use recently, but things are about to change as the wife is now going to be using it more :thumb: so gave it a wash down tonight, mainly to get rid of the flies collected from the trip down to the big smoke yesterday  no photos but it's still looking good, and I still haven't had chance to machine polish it yet so just doing my best to keep the fillers topped up :lol:

Finally got the missing piece of my O.C.D puzzle and picked this up from work which I had posted there by a fellow forum member.



And it now finishes off the line 



Big thanks to Steve for letting buy it from him :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

*My Wife's B6 Passat*

My wife has now decided to claim this as her own  but at least it's now being used I suppose, any how it got a much needed clean this weekend inside and out.
Standard method of snowfoam followed by 2 bucket wash and rinse with filtered water :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Well the Passat went for an MOT today, although not due until mid August I thought I’d be proactive however due to work and training courses I didn’t get chance give it a once over first and it failed  I knew the front tyres where getting low and due for replacement but didn’t check the rears properly :wall: 
Two new tyres fitted to the back for the new ticket and it’s booked in to get the other two fitted next week so clean bill of health again :thumb: normally I would pay more attention to this but I’ve only done about 150 miles in it in the last 3 months and the wife has not done much more either


----------



## Jack R

So to celebrate it passing its mot I decided to try to fix the yellow headlight :buffer:

Used the Autoglym headlight restoration kit I picked up at the start of the year and to be fair it's a good little kit, comes with everything you need apart from the drill :thumb:

So to start with


Lots of crazing and it's also a bit yellow



First job mask up



Forgot to take all the sanding stages but this one is p800



And this is after working down through the grades to p2000



Starting to get there now



Finally the polishing



Looking much better 


Finally finished! All in took about an hour to achieve what I've done, it's not perfect but it does now match the other side :lol:



More updates soon


----------



## Jack R

Well I've finally had time to give the Passat a clean after my weeks holiday the other week, used all ODK products and it's sparkling again  also managed to lose a centre cap from the rear wheel so got some new ones on order with vw along with a rear calliper too :wall:


----------



## bazz

still looking as clean as ever and great job on the head light


----------



## Jack R

bazz said:


> still looking as clean as ever and great job on the head light


Thanks bud, the headlight is about 95% there now, although I can still see a bit of a yellow tinge which I'm not sure if I can get rid of. Need to make a start removing some dents next along with a bit of paint work before a machine polish :buffer:


----------



## wrxmania

Looks great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Came home tonight to find a new rear calliper had arrived today, so looks like I will be busy this weekend



Hopefully this will cure my temperamental sticky handbrake issue, and also for the first time in a long time I didn't go on instagram today but to my surprise when checked this evening I'd won a new detailing world do not wash sign  so once again thank you :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

My prize arrived today!


----------



## wrxmania

JR1982 said:


> My prize arrived today!


Used mine successfully many times at the main dealer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Can't remember if I mentioned this earlier but the rear drivers side calliper has started playing up again and stuck on, unfortunately the wife was driving at the time and I was in High Wycombe but luckily she was only around the corner.

So new calliper ordered and delivered and tonight was the time to fit it.



The disc got very warm whilst it was locked on, but thankfully it didn't get hot enough to warp it.



A quick brush over the bolts and clip with the dremel had then tidied up and I discovered the brake pipe clip has a little vw logo (it's all about the details :lol: )



All back together and working perfectly, the handbrake is also a lot quieter now too which is nice :thumb:



I think I need to start tidying a few bits up soon on this, but I need to get the Corsa finished first as that's now going to get sold


----------



## ibiza55

Looking good, are they new backing plates, they look in very good condition?


----------



## Jack R

ibiza55 said:


> Looking good, are they new backing plates, they look in very good condition?


Its all original under there, and I think with a good clean up it should look ok :buffer:


----------



## Jack R

Also gave the glass a clean inside and out today and I also replaced the wheel caps with some new ones.


----------



## Jack R

Gave the Passat a bit of love this afternoon, ODK artic used first followed by a two bucket wash with ODK Sublime and finally rinsed off with some filtered water.





:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

The Passat will be getting some love this weekend 
Service light came on which means it's due a minor service so ran my mate at Seat and this lot arrived the next day! Excellent service from Listers Seat as always :thumb:



Strangely the air filter doesn't get changed at the minor but I've got a spare vw one so I'll put that on for good measure


----------



## Jack R

It's been a busy day today, I got the Passat up on the ramps and made a start on the service :thumb:



First job though was to change the polllen filter which obviously has been doing its job



Next job was a new oil filter



Followed by the air filter



Old oil then drained



And all finished off with some fresh oil, it's not looking to back under here considering it's got nearly 130k on the clock. Looks like it had an oil leak at some point but can't find any signs of a leak and it's all dry under there plus all the fluid levels are all correct, so I think it's about time I clean it all down 



More to follow soon :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Christmas has come early for the Passat as I've received the new mats today, not opened yet but they look extremely nice quality as you'd expect for a genuine item :thumb:



I'll get them in over the weekend hopefully, once I've given it a hoover and get some more photos up soon


----------



## JB052

JR1982 said:


> Christmas has come early for the Passat as I've received the new mats today, not opened yet but they look extremely nice quality as you'd expect for a genuine item :thumb:
> 
> I'll get them in over the weekend hopefully, once I've given it a hoover and get some more photos up soon


Mats are much easier to fit than callipers, my kind of job.


----------



## Jack R

All fitted



Excellent quality and they have a lovely feel to them and of corse as you would expect fit perfectly 

Just need to deep clean the interior next  although I might hold off until the new year


----------



## bazz

looking good


----------



## Jack R

Battery died this morning, so just picked this up from Halfords with my trade card for £98.


----------



## Jack R

Gave it a full wash yesterday ready for Xmas


----------



## Cookies

I gave our cars a wash over the past 2 days, just as a wee Christmas treat lol. The focus was looking particularly sorry for itself, but looks a good bit better now lol.

Cheers

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Looks very nice bud, have a good Christmas:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Quick photo of yesterday's efforts........



Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> Quick photo of yesterday's efforts........
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Looks sharp, mate.

Just recovering from the turkey sweats...........

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Last weekend the wife said there's a funny noise coming from the engine :wall: which was all I needed, so popped out and had a look to see what it could find.

After ruling out most of the head due to its rebuild last year I rang my mate who did the work for me and he popped down to have a look. It was quickly decided the only thing it could be was the tensioner for the auxiliary belt, so said I should probably start with that.
Anyway after a busy start to the week and the fact that I very rarely drive it anymore I quickly forgot about it until my wife reminded me on Wednesday (oops).
So a quick call to my mate at SEAT who also confirmed the same diagnostic, he then decided to inform me that the part had to be ordered in from the main distribution centre  and it would be early next week but continued to say he could get a aftermarket part the next day . I decided for an extra tenner and the lack of 2 year warranty it was worth the wait as I didn't want to do the job twice.

The genuine part was then ordered on Wednesday afternoon but today this turned up 



Top marks to Listers SEAT for going to extra mile and getting the part so quickly, not only that but it was sent special delivery next day before 12 at no extra cost


----------



## Jack R

Busy day today giving the Passat a bit of love.....

Need to clean up the top of the fuel filter at some point 



And there's the offending part, not the easiest to get to.



Time to make a bit of space so first I released the fuel pipes from the cylinder head and then the fuel filter was undone which meant I had enough space.



Doesn't look to bad now that everything is out the way.



Released the tension then I improvised with an Allen key for a pin.



Top bolt removed but don't quite have enough room to release the bottom bolt due to fat hand syndrome :wall:



This meant that I had to move the alternator, by removing this gave me just enough room.



Finally removed  this was definitely part of the problem judging by the bearings but not my only one :wall:



It didn't take long to get it all bolted back together, this is the point where I realised that I had forgot to order a new belt :wall:



Didn't have much choice but to replace the old belt, so released the access panel to the bottom of the engine.



Now that the belts back on, the tensioner was released and as you can see it's nearly on full adjustment. A new one will be ordered on Monday and fitted next week.



Once it was all back together I decided to treat the engine bay to a freshen up, so gave it a dose of ODK breakdown which was left to dwell and then worked in with a soft brush and rinsed off, I then finished off with some Autoglym vinyl and rubber.



Not looking bad considering it's now 12 years old with almost 130k on the clock :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Great update, good to hear you sorted it - been there and done that with belts in the past


----------



## bluechimp

Nice write up bud, tensioner parts and such, I think, should always come with a belt as I have also done that and it was a serious inconvenience to say the least.

Is it still serving you well as a workhouse? Looks great for its age.


----------



## Cookies

Great write up, and well done!!

I've done the same in the past with belts - reminds me, I have a squealing belt on my wee focus. Must get to that... when it's warmer lol. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cheers guys, it was so frustrating once i’d realised! I think the main reason it had slipped my mind was because of all the work that it had with the new cylinder head.

This is now officially the wife’s daily, so even though it’s being used more it’s now doing far less miles.

Definitely would of waited till it was warmer but couldn’t, at least it wasn’t raining though


----------



## AnthonyIRL

Been following this thread with interest :thumb:

I've just bought a 2006 Passat with the BKP engine, as a kind of fixit and detail project. It sometimes has a terrible vibration at idle and ONLY at idle. When I look into the bay I can see that exact tensioner moving fairly shar****.

Do you think I have the same problem, had thought it was the alternator freewheel pulley causing the tensioner to move and hence vibration?

Sorry about the thread hijack, would just like to ask someone in the know!

Anthony


----------



## Jack R

Thanks, glad it’s of some use to people. 

The noise is probably coming from either the tensioner wheel or the tensioner hitting the stop because the belt has stretched to far from what I’ve discovered. I know it’s not anything else as all the rest was done when the cam belt tensioner stud sheared off.


----------



## Jack R

New belt arrived today, so guess what I'm doing this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

JR1982 said:


> New belt arrived today, so guess what I'm doing this weekend :thumb:


Fingers crossed for reasonable weather :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Andyblue said:


> Fingers crossed for reasonable weather :thumb:


Hope so but it shouldn't take to long, so regardless of weather it's getting done


----------



## Jack R

Just received this to say someone has ran into the Passat



Insurance details have been exchanged and the guy was very apologetic so fingers crossed it should get repaired without any drama but it has bent the wing so won't polish out :wall: .


----------



## Jack R

Thumbs up to Direct line as they have been awesome so far :thumb: everything has been taken care of and I’ve had to do absolutely nothing 
The Passat is booked in at a main dealer repair centre, I have been told that the parts are on order and the car is being collected next Wednesday to get fixed.
In the mean time the insurance has already given us a hire car to use, so we’ve now got a top of the range SEAT Leon FR with flappy paddle gear box which goes like hell :argie: needs a bit of a clean as their standards of clean is not quite the same as mine 
Photos to follow soon


----------



## Andyblue

JR1982 said:


> Just received this to say someone has ran into the Passat
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance details have been exchanged and the guy was very apologetic so fingers crossed it should get repaired without any drama but it has bent the wing so won't polish out :wall: .


Ouch, but at least everything appears to be going smoothly and it does make such a difference is the other guilty half is apologetic and as helpful as can be...

Fingers crossed it all gets sorted out well :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

So as promised some photos of the hire car, I decided it needed a clean as the guy that delivered it said he didn't get chance but with the way the weather is what's the point! Now obviously with me being on here, I can see the point so this is what I started with :thumb:









Now the guy said inside had been valeted but I'm not so sure he was telling the truth 













I started with the inside first, and gave it a proper hoover out which took ages due to the ingrained dirt :wall: I then gave it a wipe over with ODK cabin and I was then left with the filthy windows which was easily taken care of by ODK optics. 
Doesn't look to bad now, although there are still a few marks on the seats.











I then decided to get the outside done as it was looking a bit salty.

Started with the wheels


Then I gave the worst bits a spray with ODK breakdown and then a coat of ODK Arctic and rinsed.



At this point I realised how bad the wheels where so gave them a go with autosmart red7



After that it was a 2 bucket wash with ODK Jet, then after having a closer look at this



I figured I could get it looking a lot better, and after 5 mins I think I did



And some final photos, I gave it a quick go over with some ODK Exhibit and added some Adam's glass boost


----------



## VenomUK

Lovely work and well kept


----------



## Jack R

Sadly the Seat Lean has now gone back  but I did get to take it out (on my own) and drive it like a proper hire car should be  I was truly impressed by it :thumb:

Anyway the Passat has now returned home from its holiday and the body shop has done an excellent job, although they did say I had to leave it a couple of weeks before I put anything on it :wall: colour match is spot and even under my torch the paint work is flawless, which makes a nice change and the even sorted a couple of car park dents too 





Sadly though it might be time to say goodbye to the Passat as the wife was liking the smaller car, and today we went and viewed a Nissan Juke which has ticked all the boxes.

It's only done 21000, is very highly spec'd with a few extras on top like the wheels, tinted glass and sunroof.


----------



## AnthonyIRL

you'll miss the passat I'm sure, have you actually sold it yet or are you in the process?

They tend to grow on you having owned them a while!

The Juke looks like a cool wee motor


----------



## Jack R

Not sold it yet, but the juke is coming from the same garage that we brought the Passat from also they’ve done all the head rebuild work so they have said they would buy it back from us if we want them too.


----------



## Jack R

Passat is being looked at on Wednesday morning and the Juke is being collected Wednesday afternoon


----------



## Jack R

The deed has now been done, the Passat has gone back to the dealer it was purchased from and the Juke is now on the drive. On the plus side the insurance, tax and breakdown cover have all come down in price saving me about £50 a month and on top of that I have a happy wife, which hopefully means happy life! 

The end! 

P.s Nissan Juke thread coming soon!


----------



## Andyblue

Oh very nice - next door neighbour has a juke and loves it. 

Looking forward to your new thread


----------



## spyk3d

Sad to see it go. I was waiting to see what you thought once you put some PIAA bulbs in yours before I took the plunge on mine. Guess I will have to keep waiting :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the Juke though and what little bits you have planned for that. Is it going to be the first to wear a coat of ODK Envious?


----------



## Jack R

spyk3d said:


> Sad to see it go. I was waiting to see what you thought once you put some PIAA bulbs in yours before I took the plunge on mine. Guess I will have to keep waiting :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Juke though and what little bits you have planned for that. Is it going to be the first to wear a coat of ODK Envious?


I will still be getting the PIAA bulbs but they will be going in the Astra :thumb:
The plan with the Juke is to just add a few finishing touches and tidy up any marks or worn areas to get it looking perfect


----------



## Jack R

The Passat's replacement thread has now started!

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412014


----------

